# Unofficial AC:3DS Information Thread Revamped



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

*Official AC:3DS Information Thread Revamped*

Making a new thread as the old one is messy. I also think it would be easier to find information if it was all posted on the first page (where as in the old one I couldn't because I ran out of images I could use). Feel free to go through the old thread to look for info users have posted that I have missed.


Before we get started, there are a few useful websites I'd like to point out;
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference2011/titlelist/dobutsu_no_mori/index.html
http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/





Spoiler: Confirmed (may have forgotten a few things)




You will be the Mayor.
Characters are taller than they have been in previous series.
Boys can wear pants and girls can wear skirts.
The Shovel and Bug net are confirmed.
Customizable houses.
Waterfalls will be back.
NPC houses.
Flowers will grow in groups of 4, Confirmed flower species are; Yellow Pansies/Tulips/Roses, White Pansies/Tulips/Roses,  and Red Pansies/Tulips/Roses
Fruit will be back, confirmed fruits are currently apples, coconuts, cherries, peaches, oranges and pears, Cedar trees will also return.
The Pave and Mushroom series will return, as well as the Mushroom festival.
Rocks and bugs will be included, as well as bushes.
Dirt will be back (this may also include 'Animal Paths').
Benches and Outdoor items such as Lamps will be included.
Houses look different.
New Mail Box + Clothes.
Beaches are much larger with more variation.
Weeds and Clovers will return, this most likely means Jacob's Ladders and Golden Watering-can will return.
Tents are returning and so are wharfs. Bee houses are also coming.
Seasons and Mushrooms will appear.
Nintendo themed items are confirmed (ie; The Legend of Zelda items).
Items can be placed on walls.
Windows in houses will appear.
Players can go swimming and presumably dive.
Characters can change shoes once again.
Villagers can sit on benches.
Coral/Shells will return.
There will be some dog-like character in your town at some stage.
It looks like Chimneys will emit smoke.
 Fishing and Watering flowers will be back.
Train.
Clocks for outside decoration.
"players can not only customize the inside of their house but the outside, too" this could mean more than just the roof color.
Tom Nook will be back with a snazzy new look.
Ponds will be back.
Multiplayer.
Players can sit on tree stumps.
Swimming can be done during multiplayer.
It looks as if most features from the Gamecube version will be back.
Players can still fish when others are swimming.
Wells.
New music.
There is a cafe.
Gracie furniture.
Towns have two layers.
The dog like character is the "eager secretary".
Bed hair is back.
DLC.







Spoiler: Rumors (feel free to ask to add your own)




Your town will be like a peninsula or island.
Music from previous titles will appear.
More NPC's.
Animal paths.
More Holidays.
More items.
Customizable outside furniture.
Hybrids/Timer//Slingshot will return.
Your town is bigger.
More features.
Honey might be obtainable which could lead to new possibilities.
You can change the way furniture looks like that you but from Nook's (may be confirmed as seen in the trailer).
Bonfires.
Snowmen can be made as there is snow.
You can go to the city (possibly by walking).
There will be a cafe.
Tom Nook is a resident of the town.
Tortimer will return but not as mayor.
The HRA (Happy Room Academy) will return.
Lyle, Blanca, Chip, Franklin, Gulliver, Jack, Jingle, Joan, Katie and Kaitlin, K.K. Slider, Nat, Pascal, Pete, Pave, Saharah, Serena, Wendell, Wisp, and Zipper T will return.
Brewster from The Roost might own the Cafe.
The Museum and all it's features will return, as it can be seen in the town map.







Spoiler: User Notes (feel free to compile your own)



*Justin's Notes*

You are the mayor but you don't have to play that aspect of the game much. You can sort of ignore it if you want.
Expanded clothing options (ex: shirts and pants because the characters are taller)
Boys can wear skirts
You can customize your town more freely (ex: customizable outside furniture like benches and streetlights)
The beach is greatly expanded
The railroad is back from the Gamecube game
There's a shopping mall (so... they've basically incorporated ideas from the city into the main town)
The villagers height has been modified too. You can really tell the difference between a tall and short villager.
You now have a secretary "Shizu" who's sort of your assistant since you're the mayor now
You can take your furniture to shops to be modified
Stuff like changing patterns (ex: sofa cushions with a heart on them)
Before you could change the roof colour but those options have been expanded to walls, fences and even mail posts
Exchange your home design using Streetpass to be displayed as a model home to others
You can view houses of strangers now through Tom Nook
He's now a real estate agent instead of a shopkeeper!
Lots of new music
The entire village overall is larger
The sound director plays a new song from the game for us (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-HIlN9bnj0&t=9m2s)
The game's release is still a while away

*MDofDarkheart 's Notes*

The city maybe back, the shopping center is supposedly part of the city, and Shizu the secertary dog is suppose to help you by giving you town updates.
Tom Nook is a real estate agent not a shop owner!
The dreaded Redd might return!
More clothing options are being added!
K.K. Slider will return!
Labelle from the Wii's ACCF is supposedly gonna be working with Sable + Mable now.
Pelly and Pete might open a seperate post office from the original town hall!
Phyllis might not be returning!
New wandering vanders/travellers might be in this game!







Spoiler: Confirmed Villagers



Curt, Bob, Punchy, Mac, Bill, Joey, Pompom, Bunnie, Gaston, Filbert, Pecan, Peanut, Nibbles, Static, Lily, Buck, Eager Secretary (Hisho)






Spoiler: Previews (images + videos)












 2:22 - 2:29





 3:51 - 3:56


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

Spoiler: Features List



*New Features*

Sharing houses via Street-Pass
Act as mayor (length and reason of status unknown)
Players are taller than previous Animal Crossing titles
Players can now change pants, skirts, shoes, and possibly swim suits
New plants: Bushes
Outdoor Furniture: Benches, Lanterns, Clocks, and possibly more
Sitting on tree-stumps
Water-well
Bee houses
Living in a tent
Wall-hanging items: clocks, and air conditioner (can be placed above floor furniture)
Swimming and diving
Furniture customization: Pattern used on sofa
Players can meet multiple neighbors in one house during certain visits
This game will feature new music.
You can choose where you want your house!
There is a cafe.
You can change the exterior of your house(fence post, outer walls, roof, and even mail post!)
Streetpass allows you to exchange house designs with other players
Tom Nook is also an estate agent
The town looks like a penninsula
There will be a mall
There are train tracks
You can take your shoes off

*Returning Features*

Season changing
Bugs
Fish
Tools: Shovel, Net, Fishing Pole. Evidence of the Axe can be seen
Home customizing: Arranging furniture, wallpaper & flooring, upgrading size
Home camera control (now much wider, possibly 360?)
Neighbors and workers
Pave furniture
Pave furniture
Gracie furniture: lamp
Zelda items: Link hat, shirt, shoes and pants
Rocks (bell-rocks unconfirmed)
Accessories: Green glasses, and flower wearing
Dirt (dirt paths unconfirmed)
Villager houses
Mailbox
Clovers & weeds
Musrooms
Fruit
Trees
Flowers
Docks on beach
Sea shells
Wi-Fi play
Towns have two levels, river, and bridges
Good ol' Nook is back!
The city is back
The island is back
There are seasons
Bedhair is back


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

_reserved._


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

_reserved just in case_


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm so excited for this game :3


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

I would love to get this, if I had a 3ds...


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 7, 2012)

I got the 3DS just for this game. I got nintendogs + cats too but i hardly play it anymore.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

Just noticed I don't have an image of the town map up haha. I'll go add the now


----------



## Kip (Jan 7, 2012)

No one credited me when im the one who posted the new animal crossing info hours before anyone else. the other people did do a better job though btw i love how organized this thread is!


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

Kip said:


> No one credited me when im the one who posted the new animal crossing info hours before anyone else. the other people did do a better job though btw i love how organized this thread is!



find the info you posted and I'll see if you can get credited. I cbf going through 30+ pages to find everything that was posted.


----------



## Kip (Jan 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> find the info you posted and I'll see if you can get credited. I cbf going through 30+ pages to find everything that was posted.



I'm the one who posted this information


Kip said:


> Its been confirmed that
> 
> *you can change Outer walls, Fances & Mail posts of your house.
> Tom nook is now a real estate agent.
> ...


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's those pictures I got.

And where's all the information I put in yesterday? D:

Click on the pics to see them bigger.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2012)

give me a link and I'll add it.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> give me a link and I'll add it.



Here's the link to the post. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...tion-thread.&p=1223498&viewfull=1#post1223498


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2012)

Most of that was known already


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 8, 2012)

>.> Then why didn't you say that at first?
Do my pictures get included? (Don't care if they aren't, I just wanna know)


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't say it first because I didn't know what you posted so i didn't know whether or not it was worth adding. And the pictures are nothing new. they don't need to be added as all the images within them can be seen in the Previews spoiler


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I didn't say it first because I didn't know what you posted so i didn't know whether or not it was worth adding. And the pictures are nothing new. they don't need to be added as all the images within them can be seen in the Previews spoiler


 
I meant in the other thread, you acknowledged the info as good but didn't tell me it had already been confirmed.
Sorry for all the negativity.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 8, 2012)

Is there any truth to the whole 'New Furniture Series' rumors that I've seen on www.natsume.com in thier forums?


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 8, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Here's those pictures I got.
> View attachment 642View attachment 643View attachment 644
> And where's all the information I put in yesterday? D:
> 
> Click on the pics to see them bigger.


 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Brad (Jan 8, 2012)

It was confirmed that you could change furniture, I'm pretty sure at the developer round table.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> It was confirmed that you could change furniture, I'm pretty sure at the developer round table.



Yes, I remember seeing that in the roundtable.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Is there any truth to the whole 'New Furniture Series' rumors that I've seen on www.natsume.com in thier forums?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


>


 
Thank you for the video link Bidoof.
Atleast now, I can look at the video and see for myself if the rumor is true or not.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice to see you appreciate my sense of humor haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Nice to see you appreciate my sense of humor haha


 
What there's someone who doesn't?
*looks for that person*
I will find you no-laughs person! *jokingly*
Hahahahaha.
*puts on my Goofy halloween costume!*
See I can be goofy too.
*changes back into normal clothing.*
Hahahahaha.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, heaps of people don't understand why I find things so funny.


----------



## Kip (Jan 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yes, heaps of people don't understand why I find things so funny.



I Do!... ROFL


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yes, heaps of people don't understand why I find things so funny.


 
Omg! Those people sound dull and boring.
I try to atleast laugh 10 times a day.
I've heard jokes that don't make me laugh until I've heard them 4 times.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2012)

alright, enough distractions for now. onto the topic


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 9, 2012)

^_^ Excited about the possibilities in this game that are comfirmed and hoping for some of the rumors to be true.


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 9, 2012)

hi, some may kno this and some may not but there has been a lot of questions about TENTS!!!!!! im going to say what the tents are actually for.........because your the mayor of this rural town you live in a tent then you earn money and upgrade to houses , but just imagine living in tent when YOUR the mayor...the town must really be rural!!!!!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 9, 2012)

starqueen100 said:


> hi, some may kno this and some may not but there has been a lot of questions about TENTS!!!!!! im going to say what the tents are actually for.........because your the mayor of this rural town you live in a tent then you earn money and upgrade to houses , but just imagine living in tent when YOUR the mayor...the town must really be rural!!!!!!


 
I'm thinking of leaving mine as a tent for awhile when I get the game.
I've never slept in a real tent before so atleast I can try one in AC3D.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2012)

Idk, imma have to see what the tents like


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Idk, imma have to see what the tents like



ok this is off topic but I have to say it!
YOUR SIGNATURE ROCKS Bidoof!

ok back to the topic.
*is so excited about the game that I'm having a sugar rush from it! *


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha thanks but I didn't make any of them lol

Anyway, I like the tent idea, but it kinda seems stupid - you're the mayor and you live in a tent. don't get me wrong, I'm sure the tent will be cool, but I think it's an odd idea.


I just thought of this....
But bushes, can you buy them like flowers and plant them where you want? Or do they just grow randomly? But what if you don't like where a bush is? Can you get rid of it? Plant one somewhere else? Is it part of the town custimization?

^^^^^^Can't believe nobody has said that before


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 10, 2012)

Still the way you placed the signatures is neat.
I don't have a true signature yet.
Toshiwoshi is working on one for me though.

Back to the topic again.
Bushes, Hmmmmmm I would assume if there are bushes that they'd be part of the customization.
Though I can't be 100% pure on that.
I know that Lamps and Benches are part of the customization. *notes the roundtable and preview video.*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2012)

If you can plant the bushes then I can see some pretty fancy looking gardens in the future, having bushes line the garden like a fence. Probably have to cut them down with the axe, but that just makes sense. For all we know you could just pull them out of the ground. but hopefully bushes are plantable, and purchasable.


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 10, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm thinking of leaving mine as a tent for awhile when I get the game.
> I've never slept in a real tent before so atleast I can try one in AC3D.



lol yeah same with me i have never slept in a tent either...by the way love your avatar


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 10, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> If you can plant the bushes then I can see some pretty fancy looking gardens in the future, having bushes line the garden like a fence. Probably have to cut them down with the axe, but that just makes sense. For all we know you could just pull them out of the ground. but hopefully bushes are plantable, and purchasable.



BEST IDEA. Love that, I'm so gonna do that when I get the game now :3


----------



## Kip (Jan 10, 2012)

I already have most of my town planned out :> its going to look sweet... if i ever get the game.

Btw what would you guys do if the game was canceled? I'd prolly just lose my mind for a few years until ACWIIU.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 10, 2012)

Kip, if the game was canceled I would probably be kinda sad and then just give up on AC unless they come out with one for the WiiU and I actually bought one lol 

Anyway in relation to the bushes, I would love to be able to move them or cut them down. If we can do that, think of the possibilities of how different each of our towns can truly be!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 10, 2012)

In addition to the whole bush thing, I'd like it if you don't walk through them. (I doubt you do though. :|)
Then we could actually make mazes instead of hacking to have rocks or trees which are next to each other.
Now we can add another nice attraction/party game without the need of hacks.
Since the town will be bigger, it would be nice to one day just make my town into a big party bazaar type thing and invite some friends round to play through mazes, Sumo, treasure, bug and fish hunts.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 10, 2012)

starqueen100 said:


> lol yeah same with me i have never slept in a tent either...by the way love your avatar



Oh thank you.
It's my rp character Melody in one of my dream avatar outfits from gaia online.
My friend Dark-Velvet-Revolver made it for me awhile ago, she's an artist on www.gaiaonline.com.
*looks at StarQueen with a smile.*

Ok back on the topic.
According to most gamesites AC3D might be out anytime between March and November.

I've seen alot of sites with the TBA tag on this game still.
TBA means To Be Announced, apparently.... meaning some game sites don't even know when it is coming out.


----------



## Kip (Jan 10, 2012)

If animal crossing 3DS came out anywhere near September I'd have to kill something :>

I wonder if you'll be able to dive under the sea, well more like look under the sea... or see under the sea... yeah, i couldn't help it XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 10, 2012)

Kip said:


> If animal crossing 3DS came out anywhere near September I'd have to kill something :>
> 
> I wonder if you'll be able to dive under the sea, well more like look under the sea... or see under the sea... yeah, i couldn't help it XD


 
Omg! I wondered when someone would think up a diving joke!
Anyway....... I'd probly get sad if AC3D was canceled.
I'd pray that I'd have money for the WiiU.  Hope for a new ACgame for the WiiU and that I had money for it.
Though with how popular this game is, I doubt it will be cancelled.
Heck my gamestop had 200 people pre-ordering AC3D the day I went in to pre-order.

Back to the topic.
I'm so excited!
I've been playing my ACWW and ACCF more lately just to fill the void until AC3D is released!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Omg! I wondered when someone would think up a diving joke!
> Anyway....... I'd probly get sad if AC3D was canceled.
> I'd pray that I'd have money for the WiiU.  Hope for a new ACgame for the WiiU and that I had money for it.
> Though with how popular this game is, I doubt it will be cancelled.
> ...



Lol, I restarted WW and got bored after I delivered the watering can for Tom Nook hahaha. City Folk, I cbf playing it haha.

Anyway, back to the bushes, like people have said, mazes and gardens, thats why I'm so interested on how you place bushes


----------



## Kip (Jan 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Lol, I restarted WW and got bored after I delivered the watering can for Tom Nook hahaha. City Folk, I cbf playing it haha.
> 
> Anyway, back to the bushes, like people have said, mazes and gardens, thats why I'm so interested on how you place bushes



If they are solid i can imagine people making some crazy towns!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

Ikr, I'm just wondering, if they are town customization, will there be limits on how many items you can put in your town?


----------



## Kip (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope not!. If they make it so, then that will be a huge flaw in the game. Same with Outdoor lights


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

I know. hoping there's no limit


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2012)

I can see benches and lamps having limits, but plants, no. Because you can fill your entire town with trees and flowers until you don't have any room left in the other AC games. But you never know. In my opinion, I'd like to have no limit, it would make for interesting pathway lights.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to know about the number of allowed items.
I hope they don't limit them.
I'd love to be able to make real flower beds.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I can see benches and lamps having limits, but plants, no. Because you can fill your entire town with trees and flowers until you don't have any room left in the other AC games. But you never know. In my opinion, I'd like to have no limit, it would make for interesting pathway lights.



But bushes may help with perfect town which is why they might be limited, just cut down all trees ad put bushes everywhere (assuming bushes count towards perfect town and they dont die)


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 11, 2012)

I wanna make a huge garden in the middle of my town.
I hope they make it so the bushes don't die.
(if there are bushes in the game)
I hope they make fruit worth more in the game too.
You got 500 bells if the fruit wasn't the original one for your town in ACWW and ACCF.


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I wanna make a huge garden in the middle of my town.
> I hope they make it so the bushes don't die.
> (if there are bushes in the game)
> I hope they make fruit worth more in the game too.
> You got 500 bells if the fruit wasn't the original one for your town in ACWW and ACCF.


I'd make the garden on an island (assuming there will be the 2/3 islands in WW/CF - if not then next to my house.
Hoping the bushes don't die
Bushes are in the video's and photos
Fruit is fine at the price IMO. it would be too easy to get Bells otherwise.


----------



## Kip (Jan 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'd make the garden on an island (assuming there will be the 2/3 islands in WW/CF - if not then next to my house.
> Hoping the bushes don't die
> Bushes are in the video's and photos
> Fruit is fine at the price IMO. it would be too easy to get Bells otherwise.



Yes, i agree


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 11, 2012)

I get the feeling they either.. know that everyone hates limits and won't add one...
OR they'll add one but it'll be something ridiculous (Like 1000 or something)


----------



## Berry (Jan 11, 2012)

I was so stupidly excited as I saw those bushes in the trailer but I'm glad I'm not the only one  I also really hope you can purchase and remove them! It's really cool how creative you can get then  I also hope it's possible to have more "green stuff" like water lily, like it in the GC-Version


----------



## Kip (Jan 11, 2012)

Berry said:


> I also hope it's possible to have more "green stuff" like water lily, like it in the GC-Version


 I really hope so! >.<. I Wonder if players will be able to eat honey, cause there was a beehive in the trailer (as we all saw) or it would be good if you could use it for cooking!. That's the main thing i want in this game, Cooking i also really want Writing, Caves, & Outdoor Furniture. And two of them are already kinda confirmed


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 11, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Oh thank you.
> It's my rp character Melody in one of my dream avatar outfits from gaia online.
> My friend Dark-Velvet-Revolver made it for me awhile ago, she's an artist on www.gaiaonline.com.
> *looks at StarQueen with a smile.*
> ...




i think it will come out in march or april or even may as that what is says on this website http://www.gamestop.co.uk/39694_Nintendo_3DS_Animal_Crossing_3DS.aspx


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 11, 2012)

Caves? I hope was confirmed because I want to hunt gemstones if we can!
Outdoor furniture is lamps and benches so I know that is confirmed.
I'd love if the boat returns or you can swim to the islands.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 11, 2012)

Kip said:


> I really hope so! >.<. I Wonder if players will be able to eat honey, cause there was a beehive in the trailer (as we all saw) or it would be good if you could use it for cooking!. That's the main thing i want in this game, Cooking i also really want Writing, Caves, & Outdoor Furniture. And two of them are already kinda confirmed



Erm, wasn't writing in the Wild World? Where you wrote and it recognised letters. Unless you mean actually handwriting letters.

I wonder what else Honey would be useful for? Attraction bees to flowers, and then more flowers pop up. (Hybrid Help Bees? )


----------



## Kip (Jan 11, 2012)

Well i mean like writing books and stuff and i love the flower idea XD


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> I wonder what else Honey would be useful for? Attraction bees to flowers, and then more flowers pop up. (Hybrid Help Bees? )



Good point here.
I'm thinking it will help attract more bugs, and there'll be seaweed or something to help attract fish.
But I don't like the cooking/eating honey idea. To me, that would be turning the game into The Sims, or something like. and I wouldn't want that.


@starqueen100 : Gamestop isn't reliable at all.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 12, 2012)

^_^ Bidoof does not trust gamestop at all.
^_^ I only had 1 game be delayed so I don't have issues with them.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> ^_^ Bidoof does not trust gamestop at all.
> ^_^ I only had 1 game be delayed so I don't have issues with them.




I don't even have Gamestop in Australia haha, but we have EB Games, which is like the Australian version of it, they don't give out "place holder release dates" they just have TBA, and will actually give you the legit release date, but they over-price everything, like I could get a game $20-$40 cheaper elsewhere. Which is why I hate them. And then I hate Gamestop haha


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Good point here.
> I'm thinking it will help attract more bugs, and there'll be seaweed or something to help attract fish.
> But I don't like the cooking/eating honey idea. To me, that would be turning the game into The Sims, or something like. and I wouldn't want that.
> 
> ...



yea biddof your right about that i got this januarys issue and it said that its coming out in summer


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 12, 2012)

@Bidoof - Seaweed would make sense, although I kinda just liked the idea of a clear ocean.
I think more fish would be attracted to the shells and stuff, if you take them away the likelyhood of rarer fish would go down for a small period (5 mins or so)
@Kip - Writing books? Eh, not so hot on that idea. As bidoof said, cooking (and for me writing books) would make it too much like the Sims, which I don't want. 

Yay, my flowers idea was good  I think something funny would be that if you eat honey you get attacked by bees if you go near a tree with a beehive. That way you could just walk around with honey on your face. Villagers could say stuff like "Wow *NAME*, I guess you were hungry/Woah dude, what happened to your FACEEE?!" etc.


----------



## Kip (Jan 12, 2012)

It wouldn't be like the Sims if they did it a certain way. when most people think of cooking in animal crossing they think it would turn out like the sims. They've made the stuff that was in the sims different in AC style. So i'm sure nintendo would find a way to make it fit the game.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 12, 2012)

@Bidoof: EB is pricer than gamestop where as gamestop does alot of place holding BS.
I have both stores where I live.
I can see your point though.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Bidoof: EB is pricer than gamestop where as gamestop does alot of place holding BS.
> I have both stores where I live.
> I can see your point though.



good to see you understand haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah the place holding bugs me alot.
Give me a real release date Gamestop.
EB should lower their prices though.
I good thing though, trade-ins!


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2012)

I just don't buy from there haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 14, 2012)

Hahaha!
Since I do trade-ins alot with them.
Most of the time I pay nothing!
Half the time I have excess cash flow on my power-up rewards card!
This time I had giftcards for gamestop!


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2012)

ENOUGH OFF TOPIC-NESS!!! haha


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 14, 2012)

So has anyone managed to get the lasted ONM? It's supposed to have new info, but no one is posting info/scans. :U


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> So has anyone managed to get the lasted ONM? It's supposed to have new info, but no one is posting info/scans. :U


 
I've posted all the info from it in another thread, AND I've posted scans of it in THIS thread.
It didn't have any new info really.


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 14, 2012)

Huh, I looked all over this place. 

If you uploaded them to tinypic, that could be a reason. Can't view images from that website for some reason.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> Huh, I looked all over this place.
> 
> If you uploaded them to tinypic, that could be a reason. Can't view images from that website for some reason.



...It's on the second page. >.>
Here's a link :http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ead-Revamped&p=1223675&viewfull=1#post1223675

It's not on tinypic btw.


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 14, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> ...It's on the second page. >.>
> Here's a link :http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ead-Revamped&p=1223675&viewfull=1#post1223675
> 
> It's not on tinypic btw.



I see them now, except I had to use Firefox instead of Chrome to see them for some reason...

Oh well, that's a let down about the information. =\


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> I see them now, except I had to use Firefox instead of Chrome to see them for some reason...
> 
> Oh well, that's a let down about the information. =\



Sorry. (although I don't know why it did that, I don't use either lol)

Once Japan gets info we'll get it soon enough afterwards.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh my god!
I just say a cute squirrel villager!
Eep, they edited the heights of the villagers so some are taller than others!
It looks so cool!

Has there been any new information recently?
On any sites?
I haven't seen any if there has been.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Oh my god!
> I just say a cute squirrel villager!
> Eep, they edited the heights of the villagers so some are taller than others!
> It looks so cool!
> ...



Don't think so.
I think Wii U might be *ever so slightly* more important now.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 14, 2012)

I want my AC3D!
I don't care about when the Wii U is put into motion!
I have all my money out on AC3D!
I am literally broke right now!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I want my AC3D!
> I don't care about when the Wii U is put into motion!
> I have all my money out on AC3D!
> I am literally broke right now!



Okayyyyyy....... XD
I understand though. Wii U will be definitely out AFTER Animal Crossing,


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry, I just want my AC3D so badly.
*looks at VillageDweller*
I mean I'm sure the Wii U would be fun but I just got my 3DS about 7 or so months ago.
I don't want to have to worry about another new system that I can't afford to buy when it comes out.

Anyway back to the topic.
Yay AC3D! I can't wait!
* runs around the thread! * Excitement rush!


----------



## Kip (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha! you should see me when I'm in the AC Mood... anyone would be scared of me XD
and is that really SonicHyuga?! ._.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> So has anyone managed to get the lasted ONM? It's supposed to have new info, but no one is posting info/scans. :U



OMN is useless, any *new* info would be posted on a Japanese website first, if OMN says they're gonna release new info, they're lying.

------

Anyway, just read a rumor (the source isn't reliable) Tortimer will be in the game. But he'll just sit down by the beach enjoying his retirement.


Yes I would like that
No I don't think it will happen.

And yes that is a Rumor, so don't get your hopes up. I'll see what else I can find.

------

http://www.screwattack.com/news/japan-animal-crossing-3ds-will-receive-dlc-down-line
Posted on the 9th, so yeah, idk if people have read that. but it pretty much confirms DLC

-----

found this website, added it to the 'Useful Websites' section in the first post. Imma see what they've got there.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 15, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Sorry, I just want my AC3D so badly.
> *looks at VillageDweller*
> I mean I'm sure the Wii U would be fun but I just got my 3DS about 7 or so months ago.
> I don't want to have to worry about another new system that I can't afford to buy when it comes out.
> ...



Lol, I'm not saying I want the Wii U more. (although.. )
Yeah I know what you mean though. AC is one of three games coming out soon-ish I want.
(Tales of the Abyss restock, AC and Paper Mario)

Not to stray off the topic, but I just found your youtube channel randomly.

I'm wondering if anybody on here speaks Japanese. Then, once Japan gets more info we could get in translated exclusively for us (kinda far-fetched though)


----------



## Kip (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm learning japanese but i only know basics and what not. hopefully i learn more to translate things!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm so excited!
*dances around my room to K.K.Tango*


----------



## Kip (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha same here! if nintendo doesn't release Animal Crossing 3DS Before E3 Then we will most likely be getting a ton of info & content at E3


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 16, 2012)

Kip said:


> Haha same here! if nintendo doesn't release Animal Crossing 3DS Before E3 Then we will most likely be getting a ton of info & content at E3


 
^_^ 2010's E3 was when this game was announced.
It's been 2 years in the making so hopefully they set a proper release date soon.
^_^ Come on Information get here faster! *trying not to be impatient but is failing.*


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 16, 2012)

With as much time as Nintendo has had, I bet this will have little to no glitches at all.


Kip said:


> Haha! you should see me when I'm in the AC Mood... anyone would be scared of me XD
> and is that really SonicHyuga?! ._.


Did I surprise you? :O


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 16, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> Huh, I looked all over this place.
> 
> If you uploaded them to tinypic, that could be a reason. Can't view images from that website for some reason.


Hey SonicHyuga, I know this is off topic, but I REALLY admire your signature image.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 16, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey SonicHyuga, I know this is off topic, but I REALLY admire your signature image.


 
Agrees that it's off topic and that SonicHyuga's signature is Epic!

*goes back to the topic*
^_^ I want my AC3D! 
*Off topic moment:*
I am working on my ACCF mortage too.
*hyper from listening to K.K.Slider songs that I have.*


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 16, 2012)

I understand perfectly that Nintendo want to make sure that AC 3D is the best experience as they have a lot to improve on due to Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City being quite bland and un-exciting (my opinion) and they need to make this a portable version of Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube with Wi-Fi and all of the better features from the sequels. (my opinion again)


----------



## Kip (Jan 16, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> With as much time as Nintendo has had, I bet this will have little to no glitches at all.
> 
> Did I surprise you? :O


 Yes! i love your orchestrated music i listen to it every week and I'm subbed to your youtube channel!. Also i listen to the animal crossing music you post as well! so there is no way I wouldn't be surprised! And like everyone else said I love your sig! its epic!


----------



## Deku Scrub (Jan 16, 2012)

I want the game right now! RAWR


----------



## SockHead (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Kip (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks much. Now i can read this easier. (Tom Nook)

Lol Thanks for posting that!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 17, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: HIGH RES AC3DS INFO


 
Out of interest, where did you get those pictures from?
(If ONM is available in America, I didn't know)


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey SonicHyuga, I know this is off topic, but I REALLY admire your signature image.


Then PM them and please don't spam.

Anyway, even though people said what Sock posted was old, I don't buy ONM anyway, so getting those scans was helpful for me.


----------



## Kip (Jan 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Then PM them and please don't spam.
> 
> Anyway, even though people said what Sock posted was old, I don't buy ONM anyway, so getting those scans was helpful for me.



C'mon that doesn't really matter it was only one post

And no one said what sock posted was old...?


----------



## SockHead (Jan 18, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Out of interest, where did you get those pictures from?
> (If ONM is available in America, I didn't know)



I found it on tumblr, but there was no source to them :/


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2012)

Kip said:


> C'mon that doesn't really matter it was only one post
> 
> And no one said what sock posted was old...?



'twas in the IRC

And they came out of OMN, you can tell from looking at it and reading down the bottom of the third and 4th pictures.
But as for the issue, idk


----------



## Kip (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry, my bad!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jan 18, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> ok this is off topic but I have to say it!
> YOUR SIGNATURE ROCKS Bidoof!
> 
> ok back to the topic.
> *is so excited about the game that I'm having a sugar rush from it! *


 




Bidoof said:


> Haha thanks but I didn't make any of them lol


 
Bidoof, please dont get upset with people for liking something of another if it's fine for you to take the complament. Be fair now.
Next time get upset if someone compliments you, you tell them to pm you instead of saying thank you.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jan 18, 2012)

O yeah, by the way, the quotes were taken from page 4 of this thread.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2012)

First of all to start off the succulent supply of rage you just put into my mind. There is an edit button that can be used. So there was no need to double post. And for the next part, since you decided to be so empty minded, you obv couldn't bother quoting the rest of my post so it makes me look like an idiot. 


Bidoof said:


> Haha thanks but I didn't make any of them lol
> 
> Anyway, I like the tent idea, but it kinda seems stupid - you're the mayor and you live in a tent. don't get me wrong, I'm sure the tent will be cool, but I think it's an odd idea.
> 
> ...



With that cleared up now, obv you can see that both our posts contributed to the thread (through AC3DS related posts) - where as all Jason said was



			
				BasonJurrows said:
			
		

> Hey SonicHyuga, I know this is off topic, but I REALLY admire your signature image.



So clearly he didn't contribute to the topic so his was spam where mine wasn't.

So smoke on your pipe and put that in.

Now go flame someone else, and if you wish to take this further, take into consideration the amount of spam we're gonna put in this thread, and PM me to continue this rather than continue posting here.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 19, 2012)

According to gonintendo.com and gamepixelshow.com, Japan has given a Japanese release date for this summer.  I don't know how accurate this information is, but at least it is something new.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 19, 2012)

Hopefully it's official! And then maybe we'll get a Europe and NA released date too... Hope we don't have to wait much longer after Japan gets it.


----------



## JVNguyen (Jan 19, 2012)

Himari said:


> Hopefully it's official! And then maybe we'll get a Europe and NA released date too... Hope we don't have to wait much longer after Japan gets it.



Summer, summer?! I don't think I can wait that long D: I want it in the Spring so I can get ready for Summer  You know, just decorate my house something that would remind me of Summer :/ Plus, I want some Spring fish.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 19, 2012)

JVNguyen said:


> Summer, summer?! I don't think I can wait that long D: I want it in the Spring so I can get ready for Summer  You know, just decorate my house something that would remind me of Summer :/ Plus, I want some Spring fish.



I know right?  I want it sooner rather than later!!!!


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 19, 2012)

I have no idea why this whole tent thing is causing such issues. But my take on it is that maybe when you first move into the town there is not a house for you to live in yet, and you start out in a tent only until maybe you do something for that real estate tycoon now know as "Nook" such as buy a plot of land to put the tent on, and then after you do a few things you can upgrade to a house? Why else would it have a mailbox by it.

However, I do hope that it means that since your tent is in the game, I honestly hope the igloos and summer tents return, cause I loved playing those games from the GCN version. And correct me if I am wrong, but the more I learn about the game, the more it seems like a GCN remake on steroids.


----------



## Berry (Jan 19, 2012)

To be honest, I'd wonder if this game really comes in Spring/Summer... I think it's gonna be a game for holidays (meaning around christmas), but I really hope it's gonna be up as soon as possible. Besides that, Winter ist really boring in this game, hope they change that! 
Corey O., Animal Crossing never really changed from its Original but this time I think it's gonna be a real new experience! The last big thing in AC was the Online Mode, but then..... I'm really looking forward to this game!


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 19, 2012)

Berry said:


> Corey O., Animal Crossing never really changed from its Original but this time I think it's gonna be a real new experience! The last big thing in AC was the Online Mode, but then..... I'm really looking forward to this game!



That's true, but Wild World and City Folk are so different that they have their own vibe to them. But when I think about the 3D version and watch the trailers, it brings back the nostalgia of the gamecube version (mostly because of the train). 

But now I wonder....Since you are the mayor in this new game...will Tortimer be in it at all? I will be kind of sad if not, because I liked him. But if he is, I can sorta see him being like a permanent lighthouse tenant.


----------



## ThatACfan (Jan 19, 2012)

Corey O. said:


> I have no idea why this whole tent thing is causing such issues. But my take on it is that maybe when you first move into the town there is not a house for you to live in yet, and you start out in a tent only until maybe you do something for that real estate tycoon now know as "Nook" such as buy a plot of land to put the tent on, and then after you do a few things you can upgrade to a house? Why else would it have a mailbox by it.
> 
> However, I do hope that it means that since your tent is in the game, I honestly hope the igloos and summer tents return, cause I loved playing those games from the GCN version. And correct me if I am wrong, but the more I learn about the game, the more it seems like a GCN remake on steroids.



Well I'n the beginning I think you just pick where your house goes that's what the trailer sowed when the secretary asked in Japanese "is this where you want your house" or something along that line.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jan 19, 2012)

If there's going to be a tent in the game. I wonder if we can have iglooes as well. Considering that tents isn't an idea living place during for the Winter.


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 19, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> If there's going to be a tent in the game. I wonder if we can have iglooes as well. Considering that tents isn't an idea living place during for the Winter.



....I never thought about that...what do you get if you DO start your town in the winter? An igloo with an icebox? Heh...bad joke. A mailbox rather.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2012)

No, if you start your town in winter and live in an igloo, that's be stupid.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 20, 2012)

Igloo? Ice Mailbox?
I didn't see those in the preview at all.
I have seen Igloos in other AC games as traveling visitor houses though.

*wants her AC3D to come in sooner rather than later.*
So excited! Want game! ^_^


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2012)

from this thread, I decided to add some info on Lyle into the rumors section.
Also adding some info on Special NPC's to the rumors section


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 20, 2012)

By the way, in the roundtable interview, I noticed that they said that it would be possible for a boy to wear a skirt if he desired. Kinda like how in ACCF guys can get girl's haircut and shoes.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2012)

Corey O. said:


> By the way, in the roundtable interview, I noticed that they said that it would be possible for a boy to wear a skirt if he desired. Kinda like how in ACCF guys can get girl's haircut and shoes.


Boys can be skirts is written typed (before anyone decides to get smart) in the first post;

This was added to the Rumors section:

The HRA (Happy Room Academy) will return.
Lyle, Blanca, Chip, Franklin, Gulliver, Jack, Jingle, Joan, Katie and Kaitlin, K.K. Slider, Nat, Pascal, Pete, Pave, Saharah, Serena, Wendell, Wisp, and Zipper T will return.


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Boys can be skirts is written typed (before anyone decides to get smart) in the first post;


Oops. I must have missed it >.>


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha it's fine, there's lots of stuff there


----------



## .IE. (Jan 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Boys can be skirts is written typed (before anyone decides to get smart) in the first post;
> 
> This was added to the Rumors section:
> 
> ...



Wow. At first I thought those were neighbors then realized...


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

.IE. said:


> Wow. At first I thought those were neighbors then realized...



omg haha, laughing pretty hard right now.


----------



## Deku Scrub (Jan 21, 2012)

What I would want is a lot, but I'll put the rest later

1. Bigger town to explore in

2. More house upgrades

3. A better transportation

4. Keep the city but make it bigger and better, like let there be Wi-Fi

5. Minigames like a weed pulling one that can be activaded if you have to many weeds and can play on Wi-Fi

6. More stuff to do with the animals like you can play more games with them like tag and so on

7. Bring back the Island and train from gamecube (Never had it but I saw it on YouTube)

Thats all for now


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't see how you could have bigger house upgrades. The mansion upgrades in AC:WW were far too big for my likings, and although there was lots to do, I sometimes preferred having cosier little homes at times, like the actual villagers there. I think if we still had the same upgrades as we did in CF, then I think that'd just be fine, or have a back room as well, because that wouldn't be so bad. :>


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2012)

fan made box art cover;







incase you skipped the "fan made" written in the first line, *this is fake*
how?
- hybrids are in bunches of 3, when we know flowers now grow in bunches of 4
- the box art is released in Japan first, so the writing would be written in Japanese rather than english
- there is no small square icon on the side of the box


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> fan made box art cover;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks amazing.
Although I'm not sure if I like the name "New Frontier". Seems to sell the "newness" of the game a bit. :S
Who made that? (if you know)


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2012)

No I don't know who made it.

And the rumor of Animal Crossing: New Frontier has been around for a while


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> fan made box art cover;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quite like this box art. Personally I think this will look very similar to the official version when we get a first glimpse of it. It's basically got all the elements of the game squished into one, although I doubt I'd put Gracie on the front of the box because she doesn't particularly play such a huge role in the game. I personally think that Tortimer should be on the front of the box, or Pelly, something like that. But either way, it looks absolutely amazing! <3


----------



## Kip (Jan 22, 2012)

I've seen that before! i think the artist might be a user named "chidori69" from deviant art http://chidori69.deviantart.com/art...477704?q=favby:ataruhidiyoshi/42380194&qo=184


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2012)

Kip said:


> I've seen that before! i think the artist might be a user named "chidori69" from deviant art http://chidori69.deviantart.com/art...477704?q=favby:ataruhidiyoshi/42380194&qo=184



Ooh wow, thanks for posting that here. I'll be sure to check out her dA. :3 I presume there are loads of other New Frontier fanmade box arts too, so I'll have a look for them too.


----------



## Kip (Jan 22, 2012)

No prob!

I've just noticed there are different types of swimming outfits you can wear!
also after watching the trailer several times over i realized players may be able to have different types of hedges around their houses!


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2012)

Himari said:


> Ooh wow, thanks for posting that here. I'll be sure to check out her dA. :3 I presume there are loads of other New Frontier fanmade box arts too, so I'll have a look for them too.



They're all crappy haha that's the best one


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> They're all crappy haha that's the best one


 
I couldn't agree more. Maybe I'll make my own


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmm, I really wish they'd let us know more about the game. I want to see what the box art looks like, find out how much the game will cost (although I'm presuming around a ?35 - ?45 price range, like other 3DS games) and exactly when it'll be released. ;_; Come on, Nintendo, I don't think I can wait any longer!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 23, 2012)

Himari said:


> Hmm, I really wish they'd let us know more about the game. I want to see what the box art looks like, find out how much the game will cost (although I'm presuming around a ?35 - ?45 price range, like other 3DS games) and exactly when it'll be released. ;_; Come on, Nintendo, I don't think I can wait any longer!



I check MyNintendoNews daily. Stuff is always being added to it, anything to do with Nintendo at all.
I'll make sure that if anything comes up there, I'll say it here. (also apparantly, AC is Japan's 8th most anticipated game of 2012 )


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2012)

If its only the 8th most anticipated game for the 3DS then that's way too low! ._. but if its the 8th most anticipated out of all consoles then ITS STILL TOO LOW!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 23, 2012)

Kip said:


> If its only the 8th most anticipated game for the 3DS then that's way too low! ._. but if its the 8th most anticipated out of all consoles then ITS STILL TOO LOW!



It was out of all consoles.
However it was only by the readers of Famitsu, the Japanese gaming publication.
Obviously not EVERYBODY voted in it, but a good deal did.

Oh, not to rain on everyone's parade, but it's OBVIOUS AC wouldn't be SUPER DUPER HIGH.
It was out of 25 (or at some other time, it was out of 40, even better) and AC is a relaxed game,
not a lot of HARDCORE YEAAAAAA gamers would like it.
(Some would, but most wouldn't, not to offend anybody)

All in all, I think 8th is darn good for a relaxing, no-goal, never-ending game like AC.


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2012)

I understand and agree! Also 8th is super good especially for animal crossing!


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

not being rude or anything, but who cares if it's the 8th most anticipated game for 2012. Just calm down and wait until Nintendo gives us more info, just getting mad/annoyed is stupid.


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2012)

A lot of people care. Also, as I've said before, Some people can't just sit around and wait like others. Talking about the game and finding little bits information helps ease the wait for people.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

I know, but sitting around and waiting is so much easier than getting all hyped over something.
I guess it's an age thing, I was like that when I was younger, now I'm older it doesn't bother me :|

------------------
never noticed this before, but from this thread a user pointed out Brewster from The Roost might own the Cafe, so added that to the rumors section


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes thats quite true XD! how old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

No, I don't give that kind of information to peds.


----------



## Kip (Jan 24, 2012)

Peds as in pedophiles ?(sorry if I'm mistaken) ROFL! I'm only 15   i'm guessing you're either 16 or 19 and now i need to shut up cause this post is off topic XD


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2012)

got that right.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 24, 2012)

Kip said:


> Peds as in pedophiles ?(sorry if I'm mistaken) ROFL! I'm only 15   i'm guessing you're either 16 or 19 and now i need to shut up cause this post is off topic XD



Aw, man, now I feel old, as I have children older than you.

I haven't gotten any new info lately, but am anxiously awaiting the game, along with my 10 yo.  Any information, including how anticipated it is in Japan is better than just waiting.


----------



## Kip (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha i feel old! & I know right, any info gets me out of the dumps!


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2012)

Added this information. 

Rumors;

The Museum and all it's features will return, as it can be seen in the town map.


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Added this information.
> 
> Rumors;
> 
> The Museum and all it's features will return, as it can be seen in the town map.



There is a 96% chance this will happen


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

96% chance?

I'm not saying it will, I'm not saying it wont, - but it just hasn't been confirmed, thus making it a rumor.


----------



## Berry (Jan 25, 2012)

Why should they remove the museum? It's not confirmed but anyway... maaan, when do we get some new information, Nintendo?!


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd say probably sometime in march or april


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

Berry said:


> Why should they remove the museum? It's not confirmed but anyway... maaan, when do we get some new information, Nintendo?!



They're probably gonna keep the Museum, but there really isn't anything to support it


----------



## Wolfenstein (Jan 25, 2012)

That concept art has really made my day!
The model village idea sounds very fun... I'm just so stoked for another portable Animal Crossing


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2012)

Ha same here! Also is " Full Mario Bros Outfits " Rumorable? if thats even a word XD. Cause if they have Links full outfit then they will most likely have Mario's, Luigi's, & Wario's Full outfits


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

Kip said:


> Ha same here! Also is " Full Mario Bros Outfits " Rumorable? if thats even a word XD. Cause if they have Links full outfit then they will most likely have Mario's, Luigi's, & Wario's Full outfits



confirmed;

Nintendo themed items are confirmed (ie; The Legend of Zelda items).


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2012)

My bad XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok this was just posted on facebook.

http://nintendo3dsfriendcodes.weebl...d.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

They saw there's new pictures and stuff.
IDK, It looked like the same basic information we already have.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, from what I got in the IRC - GoNintendo got the info from this thread, then all other websites copied from GoNintendo.


----------



## Anna (Jan 26, 2012)

I want this game now.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2012)

You're gonna have to wait.


----------



## Anna (Jan 26, 2012)

obviously, just fed up of waiting haha


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2012)

Tell me about it, Sure we'll get some info by may... ehe @v@


----------



## Dark (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2012)

Found this video with some info, adding it to the preview section


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2012)

I think i've seen that vid!

there was a lot of spelling errors in it  but probably the best AC3DS info video ive seen


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 27, 2012)

I've seen that video. I should really keep watching it over and over until the game comes out.
I'm getting to ticked that it's taking so long. One of my friends online said Late in May was the earliest it would arrive in stores.
I said that everyone was guessing July-September on others sites.


----------



## Anna (Jan 27, 2012)

Arghhhh why am I so impatience I can't wait, I think it would be easier if we knew an actual realease date


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 27, 2012)

Anna said:


> Arghhhh why am I so impatience I can't wait, I think it would be easier if we knew an actual realease date



June-November. June being the earliest, November being the latest.
I think it would be harder on everyone if we knew the release date, then we'd be counting down and that makes it go by so much slower. I just want information on the game, videos, screenshots, something.


----------



## Anna (Jan 27, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> June-November. June being the earliest, November being the latest.
> I think it would be harder on everyone if we knew the release date, then we'd be counting down and that makes it go by so much slower. I just want information on the game, videos, screenshots, something.


 Yes, I want more videos D:


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 27, 2012)

Vidoes Below are what I found on www.youtube.com[/url[ 

What we kno...elp some of the more impatient AC3DS wanters!


----------



## Digital (Jan 27, 2012)

Impatient would be putting it mildly. Every day I long for this game to be released. Stores seem to be giving the place-holder date of May, but I expect it to be released after E3 (considering E3 is most likely when we'll learn the most information), hopefully the third or fourth week of June.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 27, 2012)

Digital said:


> Impatient would be putting it mildly. Every day I long for this game to be released. Stores seem to be giving the place-holder date of May, but I expect it to be released after E3 (considering E3 is most likely when we'll learn the most information), hopefully the third or fourth week of June.



Still some videos of random AC3DS ideas and stuff will easy the minds of those who are waiting.
Trust me, I count myself among to waiting crowd of AC fans.


----------



## Digital (Jan 27, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Still some videos of random AC3DS ideas and stuff will easy the minds of those who are waiting.
> Trust me, I count myself among to waiting crowd of AC fans.


Oh no, I agree. Thanks for posting those, it's interesting to hear different ideas (I chuckled when I saw "coming in 2011" on one of them).

One hundred and thirty days until E3.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2012)

I just realized: "Unofficial AC:3DS Information Thread Revamped"

was it always named that? Or did a staff member change it? I swear it said "Official" when I typed it....



---------
I was right, I checked my history;






CHANGE IT BACK


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 28, 2012)

Digital said:


> Oh no, I agree. Thanks for posting those, it's interesting to hear different ideas (I chuckled when I saw "coming in 2011" on one of them).
> 
> One hundred and thirty days until E3.



I really can't wait for E3 this year. I missed it last year because I was at the hospital but I certainly won't be doing that again. xD I absolutely must watch it this year. I really want to see when AC3DS is released, because they'll probably announce it then.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> CHANGE IT BACK



But it's not official, you'd have to get approval from Nintendo to make it an official information thread.
Isn't the internet wonderful?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> But it's not official, you'd have to get approval from Nintendo to make it an official information thread.
> Isn't the internet wonderful?



Since it's the thread he's trying to make official, he'd have to get approval from us.  It's not official though.  Anyone can make a thread like this.


----------



## Anna (Jan 28, 2012)

Digital said:


> Impatient would be putting it mildly. Every day I long for this game to be released. Stores seem to be giving the place-holder date of May, but I expect it to be released after E3 (considering E3 is most likely when we'll learn the most information), hopefully the third or fourth week of June.



Literally exactly the same as you i want it to be out nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Since it's the thread he's trying to make official, he'd have to get approval from *us.*  It's not official though.  Anyone can make a thread like this.


Actually Jeremy, you are the Site Founder (and a good one at that) but Nintendo are the actual people he needs permission from, not you, I don't intend to make that sound bad, but yeah...

EDIT: I say this from my own perspective as am NOT defending you Bidoof as you have been quite mean to me these days and to be honest, I do hate people that are mean...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 28, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Actually Jeremy, you are the Site Founder (and a good one at that) but Nintendo are the actual people he needs permission from, not you, I don't intend to make that sound bad, but yeah...



It said official thread not official source of information.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> It said official thread not official source of information.


Yeah, I know...
But it is in regard to Animal Crossing just like the site and Nintendo owns all things Animal Crossing regardless.
Same as you probably do, I have permission from my region's Nintendo to use the images on my website and somewhere within my several pages of emails, I have their reply saved just in case I ever need it to prove to anyone.

IMPORTANT:
I will add, Jeremy, that I am not arguing with you due to the fact that I do have quite a bit of respect for you.


----------



## Digital (Jan 28, 2012)

Himari said:


> I really can't wait for E3 this year. I missed it last year because I was at the hospital but I certainly won't be doing that again. xD I absolutely must watch it this year. I really want to see when AC3DS is released, because they'll probably announce it then.


Ouch, that sucks. D:

I'd expect we'll get a whole lot of information during the week of E3. I'm really eager to see the bottom screen. Is it just going to be the menu opened the entire time? Or map? Or can we choose? Bah. These questions haunt me.



JasonBurrows said:


> Yeah, I know...
> But it is in regard to Animal Crossing just like the site and Nintendo owns all things Animal Crossing regardless.
> Same as you probably do, I have permission from my region's Nintendo to use the images on my website and somewhere within my several pages of emails, I have their reply saved just in case I ever need it to prove to anyone.
> 
> ...


You're technically correct, but honestly Nintendo doesn't really care. He's not using this thread for profit, so it's basically free advertisement for Nintendo. Also, like Jeremy stated, it was labeled the official _thread_, not source. You don't need permission from Nintendo, just the leaders of this site.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 28, 2012)

Digital said:


> You're technically correct, but honestly Nintendo doesn't really care. He's not using this thread for profit, so it's basically free advertisement for Nintendo. Also, like Jeremy stated, it was labeled the official _thread_, not source. You don't need permission from Nintendo, just the leaders of this site.


True, true, but Nintendo of America were originally behind SOPA hence they care more than they let on Digital, but yeah, I completely agree with you.


----------



## Kip (Jan 28, 2012)

I also can't wait. Its taking so long that my chest is starting to hurt!! ><,


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Bidoof as you have been quite mean to me these days




Oh, excuse me... Sorry if I'm incorrect, but I don't ever recall speaking to you over a long period of time. To my knowledge, I stopped because you're always getting annoying sending everyone PM's about the latest piece of **** you just pre-ordered.  

IMPORTANT:
I will add, Jason, that I am not arguing with you due to the fact that I barely have any respect for you, and I'd much rather waste my time doing something else.


[size=-2]/haters gonna hate[/size]


----------



## Kip (Jan 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Oh, excuse me... Sorry if I'm incorrect, but I don't ever recall speaking to you over a long period of time. To my knowledge, I stopped because you're always getting annoying sending everyone PM's about the latest piece of **** you just pre-ordered.
> 
> IMPORTANT:
> I will add, Jason, that I am not arguing with you due to the fact that I barely have any respect for you, and I'd much rather waste my time doing something else.
> ...



Now that's just, pure evil.


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> Now that's just, pure evil.


He started it, now enough spammy for here.

Back on topic, even though the confirmed says towns will be at least 2 stories (or something like that), I think they might be 3, 'cause in the map, the city is on the first level, town on the second, and beach on the third,


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't go to E3 at all.
I have no way to get there.
No money to get suveniers (misspelled).
Even if I had the money and a way to get there.
I'd have to deside if I should go dressed up like a character or not.
I proably just go in my normal clothing though.
I heard some people dress up for E3. Is that true?

Back on topic now.
*so excited about AC3DS*
Yeah my one video was outdated.
I have to admit to that though it was only put up to ease tension of the waiting process.

@Bidoof: 3 levels to the towns?
You are suppose to be able to walk to the shopping mall and city.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 29, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I can't go to E3 at all.
> I have no way to get there.
> No money to get suveniers (misspelled).
> Even if I had the money and a way to get there.
> ...



e3 isn't open to the public, only people who work in the entertainment industry can go.


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I can't go to E3 at all.
> I have no way to get there.
> No money to get suveniers (misspelled).
> Even if I had the money and a way to get there.
> ...



yeah, from the map just looks like the city is on a hill


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah, from the map just looks like the city is on a hill



Yeah it does.
Maybe the train tracks go up and down the hill than?
You are suppose to travel over the train tracks if I remember the map properly.


----------



## Digital (Jan 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Oh, excuse me... Sorry if I'm incorrect, but I don't ever recall speaking to you over a long period of time. To my knowledge, I stopped because you're always getting annoying sending everyone PM's about the latest piece of **** you just pre-ordered.
> 
> IMPORTANT:
> I will add, Jason, that I am not arguing with you due to the fact that I barely have any respect for you, and I'd much rather waste my time doing something else.
> ...


I'm new here and I really have no right to say this, but you seem like a tool. But I don't know you and who knows, maybe you're not.

Anyways, I'm curious. I wonder how towns will be different considering the way things are laid out.


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2012)

Digital said:


> I'm new here and I really have no right to say this, but you seem like a tool. But I don't know you and who knows, maybe you're not.
> 
> Anyways, I'm curious. I wonder how towns will be different considering the way things are laid out.



Listen twink, I did what I had to do to get this topic back on track to actual conversation of AC3DS, If you're gonna start something, take it to PM.

[size=-2](only straight I am is straight up *****)[/size]


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Oh, excuse me... Sorry if I'm incorrect, but I don't ever recall speaking to you over a long period of time. To my knowledge, I stopped because you're always getting annoying sending everyone PM's about the latest piece of **** you just pre-ordered.


I would just like to honestly know why the stuff I preorder is **** please as the Sonic Generations Collector's Edition that I own is quite amazing as there are only 500 in the United Kingdom?
That is honestly not **** as you call it...


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I would just like to honestly know why the stuff I preorder is **** please as the Sonic Generations Collector's Edition that I own is quite amazing as there are only 500 in the United Kingdom?
> That is honestly not **** as you call it...


you want honesty?

e-mail me at *removed* as ****'s gonna go down, and we'll discuss this outside of TBT, 'cause I don't want any more spam for my topic


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 29, 2012)

*excited about AC3DS* I'm so excited!
I haven't slept much in the last 3 nights!
I want the game so bad that I've been watching youtube videos on mynhome computer and the preview trailer on my 3DS almost constantly!
I've gotten maybe 20 hours of total sleep this week!
I'm that excited!
*starts dancing to K.K.Ragtime*


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2012)

This is getting out of hand now, everyone needs to calm down. It doesn't matter as to who started it, it ends now.
I'm going to PM the main offenders of this, so now.. on topic please.


----------



## Kip (Jan 29, 2012)

I've watched the first trailer about Three hundred Times, The first video about 100 times, & the second trailer around 150 times... I think I'm demented also, i found stuff out all those times i watched the trailers such as, Different color swimming outfits, Different types of hedges around players houses, ect



AndyB said:


> This is getting out of hand now, everyone needs to calm down. It doesn't matter as to who started it, it ends now.
> I'm going to PM the main offenders of this, so now.. on topic please.



Also, Sorry about that XD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> you want honesty?
> 
> e-mail me at *removed* as ****'s gonna go down, and we'll discuss this outside of TBT, 'cause I don't want any more spam for my topic


I have spoken with AndyB and since I am a kind hearted person, I am sorry for annoying you and I promise that I won't brag about what I have got again, so please, would we be able to be friends?

But I am still leaving TBT after this, I am positive of that. <- I was joking about this.

*@TBT Staff. I wish to post this publicly so don't remove it.*


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> But I am still leaving TBT after this, I am positive of that.





Spoiler












So, how about that AC3DS?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 29, 2012)

According to GameStop its coming out May 3rd or 5th. That doesn't mean much though since they're not Nintendo.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 29, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... I can't believe you fell for my joke... xD


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 29, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Wow... I can't believe you fell for my joke... xD





Spoiler


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 29, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Spoiler


I have some really kind advice, I wouldn't recommend using those kind of pictures in reply to me as they make me laugh and don't annoy me. xD


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 29, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> According to GameStop its coming out May 3rd or 5th. That doesn't mean much though since they're not Nintendo.



May 5th?! That's on my birthday! Shame I don't live in America though. ;_; But I know what I'll be asking for my birthday if it is released around that time. They should hurry up and release it soon, though, I honestly cannot wait to play this game. <3


----------



## Wolfenstein (Jan 29, 2012)

I really hope that town customisation is lengthy and expensive  As weird as it is I love having to work really hard to pay for things in Animal Crossing games... and this game looks like it is going to take things to many new levels! So excited about this...


----------



## Kip (Jan 29, 2012)

Wolfenstein said:


> I really hope that town customisation is lengthy and expensive  As weird as it is I love having to work really hard to pay for things in Animal Crossing games...


 I feel the same way! It makes the game much more fun for me when there are really expensive things!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah exactly!  It's just so much more relaxed playing a portable Animal Crossing as well... I do like Home Console versions I guess but I much prefer the idea of it being portable... the fact that this is clearly the best looking version ever, and presumably stuffed with new features just makes it all the sweeter..  I am gonna use the Online features a lot more as well


----------



## Kip (Jan 29, 2012)

I Agree!! I love being able to take AC with wherever i go like next to a fireplace!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if this is real or fake but check this out:


----------



## Anna (Jan 29, 2012)

Where did you find it!?


----------



## SockHead (Jan 29, 2012)

Anna said:


> Where did you find it!?



I found it on tumblr randomly. But this has been confirmed to be in the UK Official Nintendo Magazine!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh! *excited* I hope they announce the american release date soon.
*my game has been pre-ordered since the after Christmas.*
I hope this game is the best of all the previous AC games and has alot of new content.


----------



## Kip (Jan 29, 2012)

FINALLY! i wonder what the first mayoral decree is about... i don't understand it 

I'll type out the small sentences, 
The first says "Mayoral decree #1 all animals aged 21 and above will report to the carousel for Renewal" 
The second says "Mayoral decree #2 Blathers will desist from telling boring anecdotes about his childhood" D: I'm going to miss his childhood stories


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (Jan 29, 2012)

yey new-ish info~ :'D



Spoiler












hmm i agree, the first decree is somewhat puzzling. :/


----------



## SockHead (Jan 29, 2012)

Dirtytrenchcoat said:


> yey new-ish info~ :'D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was probably just a joke.


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2012)

SockHead said:


> It was probably just a joke.



That'd make sense! I'm becoming dumber by the day XD



So basically we get to create our own events and choose who we want to move in?


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2012)

I doubt May 5th is correct


----------



## Anna (Jan 30, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I found it on tumblr randomly. But this has been confirmed to be in the UK Official Nintendo Magazine!



I see I shall try and pick that mag up today and see if there's anything in it!


----------



## Berry (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't really get it, what's so exciting about SockHead's scan .... ?
I hope that Nintendo will reveal some new information soon!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 30, 2012)

The UK would get it before the USA because they are closer to Japan than we are.
*jumping around* Anyway, I just want my AC3DS!
I couldn't sleep again last night!
*hyper tonight* I doubt I'll be able to sleep tonight either!

Alittle off topic:
*looks around the thread* Just curious about something.
Where in this World is eveyone from (country only)?
I'm in the USA!

Back to topic:
I wrote a parody song for everywhere waiting on AC3DS to be officially released.

I wanna my AC3D
By: MDofDarkheart

I want my, I want my, I want my AC3D.
It takes alot to keep my mind off the game.
Youtube videos and information on all kinds of sites.
I need more than just data.
I want my, I want my, I want my AC3D.


----------



## Anna (Jan 30, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> The UK would get it before the USA because they are closer to Japan than we are.
> *jumping around* Anyway, I just want my AC3DS!
> I couldn't sleep again last night!
> *hyper tonight* I doubt I'll be able to sleep tonight either!
> ...



I feel your pain, I'm from England. I'm getting so frustrated that they have given us hardly any information and it's 2012 in hoping it comes out in may I cannot wait any longer than that


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> The UK would get it before the USA because they are closer to Japan than we are.
> *jumping around* Anyway, I just want my AC3DS!
> I couldn't sleep again last night!
> *hyper tonight* I doubt I'll be able to sleep tonight either!
> ...



^^ this, and your other comments, are the reason I love you <3 hahahahaha

oh btw I'm from Australia


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 30, 2012)

@Bidoof: Well thank you. *blushes abit* I like you 2.
Your insight and opinions mean alot to me.
*knows this next part is abit uncalled for but loves how the words sounds*
Aussie aussie aussie oi oi oi!
No offense meant because Austrailians are cool to me!

@Anna: I'm not in pain really.
I can just feel how excited and on-edge most AC fans are for the game.
Though I am among the waiting throng of AC fans.

@Both the above: Thank you for answering the off topic piece in my last post.

Ok back to the topic!
*dances to Agent K.K.*
I love AC songs and can't wait to see what new ones might be in K.K.Slider's music book.


----------



## Anna (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to look for any news every time I wake up haha


----------



## SockHead (Jan 30, 2012)

Anna said:


> I see I shall try and pick that mag up today and see if there's anything in it!



If you find anything, tell me! I make those Animal Crossing 3DS informational videos!




			
				Berry said:
			
		

> I don't really get it, what's so exciting about SockHead's scan .... ?
> I hope that Nintendo will reveal some new information soon!



It tells you that you can schedule your own festivals and choose your neighbors.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm anxiously awaiting as well.  I have google searching for new information every day and sendings it to my email.  That is how I found the rumors of Japan's release date.

BTW, MDark....I'm in the US as well


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> The UK would get it before the USA because they are closer to Japan than we are.
> *jumping around* Anyway, I just want my AC3DS!
> I couldn't sleep again last night!
> *hyper tonight* I doubt I'll be able to sleep tonight either!
> ...



LOL @ The song! I'm also from the US!



SockHead said:


> If you find anything, tell me! I make those Animal Crossing 3DS informational videos!



Sockhead Is your youtube username "Accityfolk" by any chance?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 30, 2012)

*dancing to K.K.Bossa*
@Kip and RisingSun; Thanks for answering me.

Ok back on topic.
Has there been any news for the USA release yet?
*has been up all night watching the 3DS trailer.*
I can't wait to see more about it!
Someone atleast put up the UK release and Japan release dates if nothing else.
*has been drinking alot of soda today so is abit hyper.*


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2012)

Kip said:


> LOL @ The song! I'm also from the US!
> 
> 
> 
> Sockhead Is your youtube username "Accityfolk" by any chance?




Jeremy and SockHead shared account.


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Jeremy and SockHead shared account.



Ohhhh wow! i've been subscribed to them for almost a year now and then i randomly joined this thread without even knowing that the user(s) were here! Also thanks for the reply 



MDofDarkheart said:


> *dancing to K.K.Bossa*
> @Kip and RisingSun; Thanks for answering me.
> 
> Ok back on topic.
> ...



I'm glad I've met another hardcore AC Fan XD


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If Trains are going to return in this game. Then would Copper and Booker return to being cops?


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> If Trains are going to return in this game. Then would Copper and Booker return to being cops?



no info on them, yet :\


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know if Cooper and Brook will return at all.
They migh or they might not, and if they do return... either boarder guards or cops might be their job(s).
Who else in not confirmed in the game yet?
I mean I know some characters have been confirmed by the trailer to be returning.


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I don't know if Cooper and Brook will return at all.
> They migh or they might not, and if they do return... either boarder guards or cops might be their job(s).
> Who else in not confirmed in the game yet?
> I mean I know some characters have been confirmed by the trailer to be returning.



Brook lol it's Booker haha

It's somewhere in the first post, I'll find and copy and paste

"Lyle, Blanca, Chip, Franklin, Gulliver, Jack, Jingle, Joan, Katie and Kaitlin, K.K. Slider, Nat, Pascal, Pete, Pave, Saharah, Serena, Wendell, Wisp, and Zipper T will return."


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 31, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Brook lol it's Booker haha
> 
> It's somewhere in the first post, I'll find and copy and paste
> 
> "Lyle, Blanca, Chip, Franklin, Gulliver, Jack, Jingle, Joan, Katie and Kaitlin, K.K. Slider, Nat, Pascal, Pete, Pave, Saharah, Serena, Wendell, Wisp, and Zipper T will return."



Lol, My turn for name mistake I guess.
Also thanks for the confirmed list.

I was asking about the Unconfirmed/Not returning characters though. LOL

Anyway....... I hope ummmm (darn forgot his name again) balloon guy returns with a more perminate placing in the game.
I know not everyone liked him but I want all the balloons, pinwheels, etc that he gives out in ACCF to be in AC3DS somehow.


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Lol, My turn for name mistake I guess.
> Also thanks for the confirmed list.
> 
> I was asking about the Unconfirmed/Not returning characters though. LOL
> ...


yeah I know you meant that haha, they're just the ones I have, I guess the only confirmed main(ish) characters are Nook.


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2012)

I love pave!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 31, 2012)

Anna said:


> I love pave!



I like the furniture you get from town visitors like Pave, Jingle, Etc.
I missed when Tortimer dressed up and gave you furniture from giving him Acorns.
That was funny because he thought you didn't know it was him. LOL


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2012)

Anna said:


> I love pave!



I love Pave but I hate the furniture


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 31, 2012)

Pave's furniture was sort of weird. Though she is cool looking.
I miss some of the Gamecube characters and items.
*teary eyed*


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 31, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I love Pave but I hate the furniture


I didn't mind Pav? and I didn't mind Festival?, but I will admit that it was quite repetitive.


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Pave's furniture was sort of weird. Though she is cool looking.
> I miss some of the Gamecube characters and items.
> *teary eyed*



Pave is male as strange as it seems XD



i hate most holiday/event furniture... it looks strange & ugly.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 31, 2012)

I liked Jingle's furniture and Snowman's furniture.
I just collected the others in the gamecube version.
I haven't seen Pave, Jingle, Jack, or any other Holiday character in ACCF yet.

*thinks about AC3DS.*
I am so waiting as long as it takes to get my AC3DS.
I hope we get news about the US release date soon.


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 31, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I liked Jingle's furniture and Snowman's furniture.
> I just collected the others in the gamecube version.
> I haven't seen Pave, Jingle, Jack, or any other Holiday character in ACCF yet.
> 
> ...



The Jingle series is by far my favorite series of the whole game. I collected it both on the Gamecube and the Wii, and it's always in my main room (which causes problems on the flea market days).

Which makes me think about something. If I am not mistaken, sockhead's scan said that you can plan holidays...does that just mean arrange them for their predetermined time in game, or does that mean that maybe you can make Christmas come early? But I guess it would be kinda dumb if you could have the holidays whenever you want. I'm just glad they included holidays in the handheld installment for once. Wild World was a HUGE disappointment for me because they left out Christmas and everything. But it was still a pretty good game, I still played it for hours on end.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 31, 2012)

@Corey O: I'm so happy to find one other person who likes the Jingle series.
^_^ I like you. ^_^


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2012)

I never really collected the event furniture, I just sold it for Bells.


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I never really collected the event furniture, I just sold it for Bells.



same! well, i'd store em for awhile then sell em


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad the mushroom furniture is making a return, I really enjoyed that series and the method of acquiring it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 1, 2012)

Kip said:


> same! well, i'd store em for awhile then sell em



I waited until I had every piece of the rare series in the Gamecube version than sell the ones I didn't like.
Which was pretty much all of them.


----------



## Corey O. (Feb 1, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm so happy to find one other person who likes the Jingle series.
> ^_^ I like you. ^_^
> I waited until I had every piece of the rare series in the Gamecube version than sell the ones I didn't like.
> Which was pretty much all of them.



Glad I made a new friend. At any rate, on the gamecube version, most of my money came from selling rare furniture also....Jingle Dresser code anyone?

On the 3ds version, I am hoping that you have the chance to find Jingle in someone's house again like you could in City Folk. I thought that was a really nice addition.


----------



## Anna (Feb 1, 2012)

Once I was wifi-ing with someone on christmas eve and we saw jingle on the roof of the museum and we were like 0.0


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2012)

Anna said:


> Once I was wifi-ing with someone on christmas eve and we saw jingle on the roof of the museum and we were like 0.0



._. i didn't know that could happen... Jingle's an idiot but i like him XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 2, 2012)

Jingle is funny, he forgets who you are if you change outfits.
*starts humming my AC3D song*


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought the jingle on the roof was a hack?


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 2, 2012)

Doesn't the majority of people playing AC online HACK?? Seems that way to me... :S

Well I'm sure most people don't but my experiences of playing Online with Let's Go To The City have been pretty hackerific!!!


----------



## Anna (Feb 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I thought the jingle on the roof was a hack?



No because I don't hack and niether did the persons town I went to it was a glitch.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooray for glitches.


----------



## Kip (Feb 2, 2012)

Or maybe when riding his sleigh he fell off onto the museum?... Haha!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 2, 2012)

What glitches do we hope to see in Animal Crossing 3DS???


----------



## Kip (Feb 2, 2012)

hmmmmmm id like a glitch where you could get on top of the mall!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 2, 2012)

Glitches aside... I would love Katrina or perhaps a new Potion seller to be able to sell you a potion to turn into an animal for a day though... would be badass...


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 2, 2012)

Wolfenstein said:


> Glitches aside... I would love Katrina or perhaps a new Potion seller to be able to sell you a potion to turn into an animal for a day though... would be badass...



That'd be a good idea. xD But like, of course, it'd be completely random and you'd probably have to end up answering questions in order to get certain variables... I don't know. :b But I like it!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 2, 2012)

Snowman built inside a house!
Running into and through the fish tank!
Multiple scorpions/turantulas/bees that don't attack you!
Tom is reverse colored for abit!
Random Blanca Faces!

*giggles* that's my glitch list that I'd thought would happen with ACCF. 
*get sweatdrop like in anime* ^_^'
Though really hoping there won't be any bugs/glitches with AC3D.

Also justnso you know.
I do not hack or destory anyone's town.
Never have and never will.

*gets back to topic*
May! Gamestop is still saying May is the release date for AC3D!


----------



## Anna (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope so! I like playing in May right before summer


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 2, 2012)

Anna said:


> I hope so! I like playing in May right before summer



I am hoping Gamestop is right.
My real life boyfriend would probably say something like " Oh you got yourself a gift for my birthday " than he'd laugh alot.
He lives in California so I haven't met him in person yet but we talk/text/IM alot.
*so happy with my boyfriend.*
I finally have a guy to send Valentine's Day Cards too.
I was always alone for Valentine's Day before.
We have been together for almost 2 years ad a couple now and 9 years as friends.

Okay back to the topic.
I'm going to check EB Games to see if they set a date yet before getting all hyper happy about May.


----------



## Corey O. (Feb 2, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I am hoping Gamestop is right.
> My real life boyfriend would probably say something like " Oh you got yourself a gift for my birthday " than he'd laugh alot.
> He lives in California so I haven't met him in person yet but we talk/text/IM alot.
> *so happy with my boyfriend.*
> ...



2 years and you have not seen him in person yet? I was with my girlfriend from about a month and then I saw her in person. Now we're engaged (been together almost 3 years) with a kid and everything - who is also going to play animal crossing ^_^

At any rate, Since it is Groundhog day, I figured I would say something about it: I hope that in the 3DS version Resetti make an appearance like he did in the gamecube version. When I experienced the Resetti-less holiday in City Folk, I was disappointed.


----------



## Kip (Feb 2, 2012)

I love those stories guys! ^-^,, they almost bring tears to my eyes i also never hack/never will. If the release date is in may i "may" just cry cause that's the month of my birth :,,,D but i'd say june would probably be a more realistic date


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 2, 2012)

Kip said:


> I love those stories guys! ^-^,, they almost bring tears to my eyes i also never hack/never will. If the release date is in may i "may" just cry cause that's the month of my birth :,,,D but i'd say june would probably be a more realistic date



Trying to check EB Games on a 3DS is impossible.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 3, 2012)

Himari said:


> That'd be a good idea. xD But like, of course, it'd be completely random and you'd probably have to end up answering questions in order to get certain variables... I don't know. :b But I like it!



Haha of course! Knowing Animal Crossing they wouldn't just allow you to pick what you wanted, you would need to be asked lots of cryptic questions... also I was thinking that perhaps only your head would change??? haha... People would give it a go, hoping for something cool like a Wolf or an Eagle and get a chicken or something... would be quite funny but I'm sure it wont happen


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 3, 2012)

http://e3.nintendo.com/games/detail/#/3ds/animalcrossing

This is what I been going off of for a release date. I wouldn't trust game stop. As it was said, there just using there date as a place holder.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> http://e3.nintendo.com/games/detail/#/3ds/animalcrossing
> 
> This is what I been going off of for a release date. I wouldn't trust game stop. As it was said, there just using there date as a place holder.



Hm, I don't think that has been updated since last E3.  But yeah... I don't see why the game wouldn't come out anywhere from summer - November 2012.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Hm, I don't think that has been updated since last E3.  But yeah... I don't see why the game wouldn't come out anywhere from summer - November 2012.



Reading some Japanese blogs, I came across an interview and didn't bother saving it, so you'll just have to go with my word on it. Says Japan is expecting a September release, so I'm betting we'll get it around the same time. End of summer/start of fall, like CF.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 3, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Reading some Japanese blogs, I came across an interview and didn't bother saving it, so you'll just have to go with my word on it. Says Japan is expecting a September release, so I'm betting we'll get it around the same time. End of summer/start of fall, like CF.



aw, man...I don't know if I can wait that long


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2012)

well you better get waiting.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 3, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> well you better get waiting.



well, duh


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 3, 2012)

I am going to look up different game shops and call up the ones I know tomarrow.
I'll compile a release date information post.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 3, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I am going to look up different game shops and call up the ones I know tomarrow.
> I'll compile a release date information post.



Nothing official has been released though. Not even to retailers.
I'm not trying to get you down, just saving you the trouble, nobody knows for sure at all yet. My best guess is we'll all know by next month. Hopefully.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 3, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nothing official has been released though. Not even to retailers.
> I'm not trying to get you down, just saving you the trouble, nobody knows for sure at all yet. My best guess is we'll all know by next month. Hopefully.



Well I'm still gonna hope for around May-June.
I know it might not happen but giving myself a smaller window makes waiting abit easier for me.


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I am going to look up different game shops and call up the ones I know tomarrow.
> I'll compile a release date information post.



There really isn't any point, you're only hope on getting a release date is ringing up Nintendo in Japan.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> There really isn't any point, you're only hope on getting a release date is ringing up Nintendo in Japan.



and if my phone had long distance or I had a prepaid phonecard.... I would!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 4, 2012)

So I went through the trouble of checking official release lineups for games coming out in Japan up until May.
Sorry to say, but Animal Crossing isn't listed for anything before May, but it is listed later on.
if you wanna check to see for yourself, then http://www26.atwiki.jp/nintendo3ds/pages/16.html

I'm 90% sure it's going to be a September release. I just want new information on the game.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> So I went through the trouble of checking official release lineups for games coming out in Japan up until May.
> Sorry to say, but Animal Crossing isn't listed for anything before May, but it is listed later on.
> if you wanna check to see for yourself, then http://www26.atwiki.jp/nintendo3ds/pages/16.html
> 
> I'm 90% sure it's going to be a September release. I just want new information on the game.



1. I can't read Japanese.  So it looks like scribbles to me.
2. I already said that I'm saying May-June to myself for purely anxiety/waiting purposes.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 4, 2012)

Well look... Nintendo have a good lump of 1st Party games all scheduled for this year... Animal Crossing, of course... Paper Mario, Mario Tennis, Luigi's Mansion, Kid Icarus, Spirit Camera... even if they released ONE of those titles a month it would be pretty generous... especially considering that we have some MAJOR 3rd Party support... Right out of the gate is Resident Evil Revelations (Which is incredible...) and Metal Gear Solid 3, Kingdom Hearts... anyway... we know that Luigi's mansion is Q2 and Kid Icarus of March? I imagine Mario Tennis is going to be a Summer title... it leaves me to believe that either Animal Crossing is going to be Q3/Q4 or perhaps... *gulp* 2013 for outside of Japan... :S

To be honest... I am just glad that Nintendo has improved their release pattern... Wild World had quite a gap between JAP and EUR release... Let's Go To The City was MUCH better... let's not even mention Animal Crossing Gamecube... haha... anyway as soon as we hear the Japanese release date then we have a very good idea of when we will get it elsewhere... especially since Nintendo KNOW that the series is well recived all over the world!


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, the Japanese website is a wiki, and therefore I cannot consider it a reliable source as anyone can change it (sorry, it is the academic student in me).  According to the translation of the wiki, it is still slated for this year, with no specific date, not even September.  My personal hope remains with the May/June window, and if we don't have it by E3, that they will at least give us more news then.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 4, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Unfortunately, the Japanese website is a wiki, and therefore I cannot consider it a reliable source as anyone can change it (sorry, it is the academic student in me).  According to the translation of the wiki, it is still slated for this year, with no specific date, not even September.  My personal hope remains with the May/June window, and if we don't have it by E3, that they will at least give us more news then.



What she said.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2012)

There's really no point getting your hopes up for a release date that doesn't exist.

I remember last year there were like 50 speculated release dates, and everyone went crazy posting threads like "It's gonna come out..." and all that and then it never did, then another user made another thread with the exact same release date. I think it's pretty safe to say there isn't a release date, and if you have a speculated release date, use the 
speculation thread


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> There's really no point getting your hopes up for a release date that doesn't exist.
> 
> I remember last year there were like 50 speculated release dates, and everyone went crazy posting threads like "It's gonna come out..." and all that and then it never did, then another user made another thread with the exact same release date. I think it's pretty safe to say there isn't a release date, and if you have a speculated release date, use the
> speculation thread



This started over me just setting myself a goal window of waiting to get to.
I was only setting a smaller window to get myself to not guessing at the real release date.
People assumed I meant it was the release date when I might no such thing.

As stated earlier, gamestop and wiki are unreliable sources for a release date and if I could I'd just call Nintendo of Japan to ask them about their current AC3D progress.
Anyway, I am sorry if my waiting window confused anyone.

*sweet smile with sweatdrop* ^_^'


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> This started over me just setting myself a goal window of waiting to get to.
> I was only setting a smaller window to get myself to not guessing at the real release date.
> People assumed I meant it was the release date when I might no such thing.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter, I just don't want this thread spammed with useless release dates, that's why I made the speculation thread, so they have somewhere to go.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> It doesn't matter, I just don't want this thread spammed with useless release dates, that's why I made the speculation thread, so they have somewhere to go.



Okay.
*gets back on topic*
I watched the AC3D trailer again on my 3DS.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 7, 2012)

It's been since December since last we have *heard any new information. I think with in the next month we should be due. When is E3? If not now we will hear more then right?
I'm really excited about this game, more so then I have been for any other game. My bro said he did the same thing for the wii animal crossing and when it came out he over hyped it. But with the ds and now the 3ds the most played system I have, witch I have them all, the only one I can really play is the ds and 3ds because with my family i have no time. There is always too much going on. Getting home from work to the moment I walk in the door to keeping my wife and kids happy. Giving my wife a brake from our baby and time to maybe relax and take it easy especially with the new one on the way. My point is, I been playing animal crossing from game cube on, and nothing has ever relaxed me, has ever calmed me down like this game. I'm really looking forward to it, but for them to make it the best it can be, to make it perfect, it's worth the wait.*


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 7, 2012)

Found this: http://www.e3expo.com/
Yahoo searched for E3 Information.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 7, 2012)

June, eh? This sucks so much >.<.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 7, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> June, eh? This sucks so much >.<.



Yeah but that gives no hints at AC3D.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a 3ds just for this game. I got it for Christmas. I also got the new Mario cart and the new Mario bros. I haven't opened them yet though. Life is sometimes too stressfull and busy.
I remember when I first turned 21, my roommates at the time came home to me drunk in the living room playing my GameCube animal crossing just spinning in circles. It was drunken fun!
I look forward to seeing all the new features and ways to play in the new game! I am vary much looking forward to it ^_^


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 8, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I have a 3ds just for this game. I got it for Christmas.
> I look forward to seeing all the new features and ways to play in the new game! I am vary much looking forward to it ^_^



I'm over 21, have been for almost 8 years now.
I never got drunk on my birthday.

Back on topic now.
I am looking forward to AC3D.
I am hopeful for the future of Animal Crossing.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 9, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm over 21, have been for almost 8 years now.
> I never got drunk on my birthday.
> 
> Back on topic now.
> ...




Neat, I as well have never got drunk on my birthday as well. On my 21st bday I didn't drink at all. I went to bed early that day. My lil story was just a point when I did. In fact the first time I had ever had alcohol was a few months past my 21st.

Back on
I too look forward to ac3d


----------



## Berry (Feb 9, 2012)

Being able to drink alcohol on your birthday in AC3DS wouldn't be such a bad idea, would it? 
Well, we're all dying due to the lack of information. Nintendo... give us ... some... thing... already!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 9, 2012)

Berry said:


> Nintendo... give us ... some... thing... already!



What Berry said.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 9, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> What Berry said.



I second third and fourth that sentiment


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm going to stop complaining from lack of information until the end of march. I'm just gonna play games ever minute of that time such as Pokemon & Sims.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 9, 2012)

*To pass the time!*

I'm gonna play games and make art to pass the time when I'm not online.
^_^ I'll figure something out.


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so excited for this game! I've been waiting since last summer, maybe earlier. The excitement for this game just keeps building, and building through out the fan base. 
So far, the game seems a lot better, and more detailed in aspects of home, interaction with other players, shopping (etc...)
I've been checking up on forums, reading news, watching videos, anything i can do to keep updated on the status of this game!
How could you not love animal crossing? It's so relaxed, and laid back, better than most games, though, having my own opinion, i never really did like 'hardcore' gaming per-say. 
Animal Crossing gives you that outlet to...
Adventure, explore, customize, be artistic, it's all the things you always wanted to be able to do! Being active in your community, help you neighbors, grow friendships, even being in an animal village couldn't get any better.
AC3D seems so promising, in so many ways, from the game play, to the whole never ending, non-story, un-plotted plot line. 

AC3D; The reason i bought a 3DS.

So far, i've heard a lot of things, including the characters who will be involved, and coming back, maps, and how things will be set up. There's not a whole lot to inform of, at least for now. I just wish nintendo would give more information D:

The list i got from gamestop, not to long ago, said the ETA of Animal Crossing was May 2nd, 2012. 
To be honest, i don't trust Gamestop, so for now, i won't take their word for it. We'll just have to sit and wait...


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2012)

o_o ^^
hecka long reply..


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 14, 2012)

AnimalCrossingForLife said:


> .



congrats on your first post, it was a doozy!


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> congrats on your first post, it was a doozy!



Haha, thanks  
I usually have quite a bit to say x)

especially on animal crossing, since i've been waiting, and i'm definitely anxious for more information at this point!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 14, 2012)

AnimalCrossingForLife said:


> Haha, thanks
> I usually have quite a bit to say x)
> 
> especially on animal crossing, since i've been waiting, and i'm definitely anxious for more information at this point!



We all are. Anything new would be great, even if it's just information. But once it gets closer to the middle of the year, we'll start seeing a lot more about it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> We all are. Anything new would be great, even if it's just information. But once it gets closer to the middle of the year, we'll start seeing a lot more about it.



I really hope so. I'm so anxious to get this game! I know once i get it, i'll be completely obsessed with it for months on end. Sometime near summer would be ideal, seeing as it gives the most time to enjoy the gameplay.

I could probably wait until may-july, but after that i'll be ready to explode without it. Waiting isn't the real issue though, it's more so just school, and the fact that getting a good grasp on the game during summer would give us all a head start before the school year.

I'm only 13 myself, so school isn't as bad for me as it is for most of the people older than me. 
Gotta have this game :F


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2012)

AnimalCrossingForLife said:


> I'm only 13 myself, so school isn't as bad for me as it is for most of the people older than me.
> Gotta have this game :F



I wish I was lucky like you 

this school year I dont have as much of a workload, but next year I'll be taking AP and college level classes so I'll be swamped with it. That's why I would prefer that ac3ds would come out during the summer.


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 14, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> I wish I was lucky like you
> 
> this school year I dont have as much of a workload, but next year I'll be taking AP and college level classes so I'll be swamped with it. That's why I would prefer that ac3ds would come out during the summer.



Yeah, it would definitely be more convenient for us all if it came out a bit before summer, or early summer. I would even settle with mid-summer if it was the only option. Late summer wouldn't be very ideal for any one to my knowledge. 

Anywhere between early to mid-summer would be acceptable...

Anytime at all is the most important though!


----------



## Kip (Mar 14, 2012)

AnimalCrossingForLife said:


> Yeah, it would definitely be more convenient for us all if it came out a bit before summer, or early summer. I would even settle with mid-summer if it was the only option. Late summer wouldn't be very ideal for any one to my knowledge.
> 
> Anywhere between early to mid-summer would be acceptable...
> 
> Anytime at all is the most important though!



We have the same mind. We must be sharing the same brain!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 15, 2012)

It's all the same to me when it comes out. Work work work. All day long 5 to 7 days a week... 2 hours of driving a day. I just wait for my 2nd kid is born in may and when this happened I'll be too busy for games for a little bit.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 15, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> It's all the same to me when it comes out. Work work work. All day long 5 to 7 days a week... 2 hours of driving a day. I just wait for my 2nd kid is born in may and when this happened I'll be too busy for games for a little bit.



I hear that. I am in online college, which is 7 days a week with no breaks unless they are requested.  I just want the game!


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 15, 2012)

Kip said:


> We have the same mind. We must be sharing the same brain!



We must! How fantastic!
You know what they say; Great minds think alike xD


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 15, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I hear that. I am in online college, which is 7 days a week with no breaks unless they are requested.  I just want the game!



We're in the same boat! Good luck with college work; I know how busy you must be if your college is anything like mine!


----------



## Kip (Mar 15, 2012)

AnimalCrossingForLife said:


> We must! How fantastic!
> You know what they say; Great minds think alike xD



!!! i was going to say that XD



Everyone seems so busy, i can't imagine being a grown-up. Even though i don't have a job or much school i still tend to overwhelm myself with work on the Internet...


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 15, 2012)

Kip said:


> !!! i was going to say that XD
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone seems so busy, i can't imagine being a grown-up. Even though i don't have a job or much school i still tend to overwhelm myself with work on the Internet...



Haha 
I can't wait for this game e-e 
It's making me pull my hair out, waiting for new information, and a *release date.*
I just ramble on and on about it to people that don't even care, and they give me those looks that say "Hey, you're crazy girl, did you know that? Cuz i could care less about your little game..." 
I know, that i'm just going to keep resetting my town until i get bob <3 He was in my first town, and i instantly loved him!


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha. I think as long as I know when the release date is I'll be happy. The suspense kills! This is probably Nintendo's biggest tease yet.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 16, 2012)

I was watching the GDC coverage of the Nintendo booth in the E-Shop last night and noticed a very conspicous absence of anything Animal Crossing.  Personally, I think they at least could have given us a release date.


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 16, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I was watching the GDC coverage of the Nintendo booth in the E-Shop last night and noticed a very conspicous absence of anything Animal Crossing.  Personally, I think they at least could have given us a release date.



I know! I'm really frustrated that GDC didn't have any coverage over Animal Crossing. It's a little weird, given the fact that so many fans are kept on the edge of their seats each day reading through forums, and watching videos. I would give any thing to have a release date!


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2012)

they'll give us a release date when they want to.


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> they'll give us a release date when they want to.



So true. I'd be satisfied with anytime between early - mid summer. Better late than never though, right?


----------



## Kip (Mar 17, 2012)

AnimalCrossingForLife said:


> So true. I'd be satisfied with anytime between early - mid summer. Better late than never though, right?



Whenever i start to get impatient i think this, to keep myself calm and patient!


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 18, 2012)

Kip said:


> Whenever i start to get impatient i think this, to keep myself calm and patient!



BETTER LATE THAN NEVER!
It's true, but i'd rather on time/early than late 
Oh animal crossing, you keep us all waiting!


----------



## Kip (Mar 18, 2012)

AnimalCrossingForLife said:


> BETTER LATE THAN NEVER!
> It's true, but i'd rather on time/early than late
> Oh animal crossing, you keep us all waiting!



Yeah same here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm just glad its coming to the 3DS. (hopefully they make one for the Wii U)


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 18, 2012)

Kip said:


> Yeah same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One for the Wii U would actually be pretty cool o-o


----------



## MattVariety (Mar 18, 2012)

Eh, to be honest, I don't really see much value for Animal Crossing to be on the WiiU. It doesn't seem like it would be the right console for it to be on.


----------



## Kip (Mar 18, 2012)

Well it fit perfectly on the Wii so, who knows.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is rumor or if it's even been talked about but do you think that they will let us take pictures and convert them to patterns for the clothing design? Probably not but I think that would be an awesome feature.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 19, 2012)

What I tend to do is completely ignore speculation of release dates and just wait for one to show up on Nintendo UK and then just wait for the exact same date to show up on shopping websites and in video game retailers and if it matches, I have the release date that I was waiting for all the time.


----------



## Kip (Mar 19, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm not sure if this is rumor or if it's even been talked about but do you think that they will let us take pictures and convert them to patterns for the clothing design? Probably not but I think that would be an awesome feature.



That would be pretty interesting!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 20, 2012)

MattVariety said:


> Eh, to be honest, I don't really see much value for Animal Crossing to be on the WiiU. It doesn't seem like it would be the right console for it to be on.



I completely agree. The WiiU in my opinion isn't even a standalone console. It's a knockoff Wii smooshed into an Ipad. Nintendo just.. they're losing their touch. Having AC on it wouldn't be any different than having it on the Wii. So I'll just look forward to it being on the 3DS. Unless Nintendo decides to design an actual, new, home console, I won't be interested in anything further.


----------



## Kip (Mar 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I completely agree. The WiiU in my opinion isn't even a standalone console. It's a knockoff Wii smooshed into an Ipad. Nintendo just.. they're losing their touch. Having AC on it wouldn't be any different than having it on the Wii. So I'll just look forward to it being on the 3DS. Unless Nintendo decides to design an actual, new, home console, I won't be interested in anything further.




Actually you're wrong. I don't think Nintendo would just release a bland system like that, i think there will be more to the Wii U. So many fans were disappointed when they saw that the Wii wasn't HD, The Wii U will be (that's something to be happy about... right?).
 The controller isn't like an iPad, its more so like an upgraded version of the DS/3DS's touch screen.
 It will have an HD Media Center-ish thing where you can just watch downloaded Standard and HD videos/movies + pictures.
 It will have an online store with DLC "some free, some not", there is a chance full retail games will be download-able
 Smash Bros 4 Baby!!!!!!

And as for Animal Crossing Wii U

 -It would have much better graphics,
 -It would be improved from the 3DS version,
 -It would have better sound,
 -The inventory would be on the tablet controller,
 -You would be able to design patterns on the tablet controller +more,
 -There would be download-able content,
 -Whenever someone needs the TV you could just switch to the controller (happens ""A lot""), 
 -It would have voice chat through the controllers mic, (and maybe even video chat)
 -The Wii U will be powerful so it could handle a lot of content
  Such as the ideas we posted in the "things they should have in AC3DS" thread (there are so many ideas that it would be able to create a _whole new_ wild _world!_... Okay no, it would be able to create another fun packed Animal Crossing.)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2012)

Kip said:


> Actually you're wrong.



Honestly, I'm not interested in anything Nintendo is promising it will have. It's still NOT a console. It's an add on for the Wii.
I'm sorry that it upset you so badly, but really don't buy into the crap you read. Regardless of anything, it's still not a console. It's not the next generation for Nintendo, it's still Wii focused. That being said, any "games" it'll have will be Wii games. It'll still run on the Wii's hardware.

and it's taken a good few years for AC to come to the 3DS. By the time they make a new one, if they do, Nintendo will have dropped all the Wii crap and moved on. Hopefully. lol


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with kip,
Yeah kip! Go kip! Yay!


----------



## Kip (Mar 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Honestly, I'm not interested in anything Nintendo is promising it will have. It's still NOT a console. It's an add on for the Wii.
> I'm sorry that it upset you so badly, but really don't buy into the crap you read. Regardless of anything, it's still not a console. It's not the next generation for Nintendo, it's still Wii focused. That being said, any "games" it'll have will be Wii games. It'll still run on the Wii's hardware.
> 
> and it's taken a good few years for AC to come to the 3DS. By the time they make a new one, if they do, Nintendo will have dropped all the Wii crap and moved on. Hopefully. lol



Boy, you must be Trollin'!
I ain't upset!. The Wii U is a completely different console... None of the Wii U games will run on Wii... Now, Wii games will be able to run on the Wii U! I've been following Wii U news before the console was even announced, i know every piece of information released on the Wii U and i must say, its going to be epic. I don't see why everyone thinks its just a controller or an Add on.

They clearly showed the smooth new console in the video at E3 (which i have watched.) Everyone thought the 3DS was another DS add on when it was clearly a new console, just cause of the name... and now the same thing is happening with the Wii U. Perhaps that's the reason why Nintendo's considering changing the name. 


Spoiler
















I kinda agree with you on the Animal Crossing part though.
Maybe by the time they'd release a new Animal Crossing for Wii U they'd have another new home console.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2012)

Kip said:


> ..



The name does throw a lot of people off. My opinion is still the same though, unless they can show off something really, really, really different at E3 this year I'm not going to be interested in it. I also didn't know about it having a console, I was under the impression it was just the screen controller thing that hooked into the Wii. Again, Nintendo should consider changing the name, because it's really unoriginal and just silly. lol

Thanks for clearing that up though, I am glad I was wrong on those things. Hopefully it won't be as bad as it looks.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Thanks for clearing that up though, I am glad I was wrong on those things. Hopefully it won't be as bad as it looks.



I was once wrong on thing and I was as bad as I looked.

Really board...


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 21, 2012)

I hope they do more with the wii u version of AC then they did with CF.


----------



## Kip (Mar 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> The name does throw a lot of people off. My opinion is still the same though, unless they can show off something really, really, really different at E3 this year I'm not going to be interested in it. I also didn't know about it having a console, I was under the impression it was just the screen controller thing that hooked into the Wii. Again, Nintendo should consider changing the name, because it's really unoriginal and just silly. lol
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up though, I am glad I was wrong on those things. Hopefully it won't be as bad as it looks.



NP and i completely agree, what they showed last E3 was very misleading for many people. Hopefully they clear things up for people, such as showing more of the console, and change the name. I'm okay with the name but i think they'd be better off changing it.




Ti4558 said:


> I hope they do more with the wii u version of AC then they did with CF.



My thoughts exactly. But i did enjoy city folk a lot.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Mar 26, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> I hope they do more with the wii u version of AC then they did with CF.



I agree. It would be nice to see more features, course, it's better for Animal Crossing on the 3DS to be releashed before discussing the WiiU Version.

With Kid Icarus Uprising out of the way, hopefully we can get some information on AC:3DS, and maybe Luigi's Mansion 2 and Paper Mario 3DS as well.


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2012)

I was thinking the same, or maybe we'll have to wait a little after fire emblems release.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 26, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> With Kid Icarus Uprising out of the way, hopefully we can get some information on AC:3DS, and maybe Luigi's Mansion 2 and Paper Mario 3DS as well.



That would be nice.  I'm tired of hearing Kid Icarus this and Kid Icarus that.....GIVE ME MY ANIMAL CROSSING


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2012)

Kid Icarus was worth the hype though ;D


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 26, 2012)

That may be if you are into that type of game.  Unfortunately, I am older, so these type of games don't impress me anymore.  I was at GameStop today, and the guy is at least saying that the new date is an estimate, instead of trying to tell me that it is the "official date." They know as well as I do that there is no date yet.  I just hope it comes out before I go on vacation in August.


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree though, Kid Icarus was definitely one I was excited about (not as much as AC though!). Though I'm happy that now at least Nintendo doesn't have an excuse anymore to avoid spilling the beans for some animal crossing goodness!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> That may be if you are into that type of game. Unfortunately, I am older, so these type of games don't impress me anymore.



I know how you feel on that part. I probably wouldn't have been excited over Kid Icarus even if I were younger, but most new games coming out, especially from Nintendo, just seem.. eh. Paper Mario and Luigi's Mansion on the 3DS look really nice, though. Pretty pumped for those. As for AC, the further I go without news, the less I'm interested in it. Right now, I really don't give a crap anymore. XD


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 27, 2012)

oh, I care about AC...I just don't care about anything else.  Most other games are shoot em, fight em games, and I just don't like that kind of game.  I finally got to the end boss on Zelda: Ocarina of Time (I had it on the 64, gamecube, and now 3DS and this is the first time I got that far) and I lost interest because I was tired of beating up the poor guy.  Being older, I just do not like to have what I can consider violent games.  I like puzzle games, but good ones are hard to find.  I am thinking about getting Crush 3D, but haven't had the money to do so.  At least I have AC paid for for two copies, one of me and one for ds-11.  Otherwise, I probably wouldn't be able to get it when I wanted to.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 27, 2012)

I pulled my pre-order from Gamestop!
My excuse was that I was tired of waiting and found something else to spend my money on.
I am still looking forward to AC3DS but I'm gonna wait now for an officail date to be set.

I'm 29 now and officially still love certain games.

Not a big fighter game fan, I do love Pokemon and Digimon games.
I like Dragon Quest games too..
I own Dragon Quest IX and Dragon Quest Joker.

Otherwise I more into cute/relaxed play games.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, I never got into the Digimon/Pokemon games.  I won't pull my Pre-order because I will not be able to purchase two copies at the same time when it does come out if I do.  I just hope it comes out before I go on vacation in August.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yeah, I never got into the Digimon/Pokemon games.  I won't pull my Pre-order because I will not be able to purchase two copies at the same time when it does come out if I do.  I just hope it comes out before I go on vacation in August.



Yeah I hear ya.
I'm going to get mine re-ordered when more information comes in but I'm going to EB Games next time.
I hope Gamestop gets their act together because I never had the "Pre-order false release date issue" before now.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I pulled my pre-order from Gamestop!
> My excuse was that I was tired of waiting and found something else to spend my money on.
> I am still looking forward to AC3DS but I'm gonna wait now for an officail date to be set.
> 
> ...



Lol that fact you even pre-ordered it is funny


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Lol that fact you even pre-ordered it is funny



When you have the extra cash, you do what you must...when you grow up, you'll understand that.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 28, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Yeah I hear ya.
> I'm going to get mine re-ordered when more information comes in but I'm going to EB Games next time.
> I hope Gamestop gets their act together because I never had the "Pre-order false release date issue" before now.



Yeah, unfortunately, all I have is GameStop or Walmart, and I don't think wally world is doing Pre-orders for it.  I used tax money to Pre-order it, so I'm just going to wait.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 28, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, all I have is GameStop or Walmart, and I don't think wally world is doing Pre-orders for it.  I used tax money to Pre-order it, so I'm just going to wait.



Walmart doesn't do pre-orders anymore exspecailly on games. You can order online from them though.
Site to Store saves you on the shipping and handling fees.

Anyway I'm just hoping that I can save enough store credit up now to get my game with it when the game is finally 'Dated for Official Release'.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> When you have the extra cash, you do what you must...when you grow up, you'll understand that.



Umm I'm not complainng about money, I always pre-order games, I have tonnes of money (I am rich). I just think if you've pre-ordered AC3DS it's kinda stupid, there's no official release date, so why would you put a deposit on it, why not spend it on something else. Then when the time comes, and there's a release date. Then pre-order it, is $10 really that hard to find?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 28, 2012)

With America's failing Economy......... Yes yes it is.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually, to ensure that I have the money for them, I fully pay for my copies.  Since I am purchasing two copies, that means I am spending double on the game, which equals out to around $80.  When paychecks barely cover bills from week to week, that is a difficult sum of money to come up with, especially with America's current economy.  When I got my income taxes, I ordered it, to make sure I got it as early as possible, even though there is no official date.  It is a give or take deal.  Most games, my son and I share, but AC is a whole different story, because we enjoy visiting each other's towns.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Umm I'm not complainng about money, I always pre-order games, I have tonnes of money (I am rich). I just think if you've pre-ordered AC3DS it's kinda stupid, there's no official release date, so why would you put a deposit on it, why not spend it on something else. Then when the time comes, and there's a release date. Then pre-order it, is $10 really that hard to find?



$10 really hard to find?!
It sounds like you have never had to spend your hole paycheck on bills and survive off of change
You never had that point where you go to the store and they tell you they don't except rolled change.
You ever fill your gas tank just to get to work and have to pay in quarters?
You don't know the feeling when everyone around you eye that " are you kidding me?!" kind of feeling and the hatred in the eyes of the cashier as you start to count out what you have.
Coin star takes out 8 to 9 percent of your money.
Can't go to the bank because you need a account and when they look you up they take it to get you closer to out of the red so your left with nothing. Try choosing feeding your family over your self. Try living where you don't know where your next meal will come from. Spoild milk eating what others throw away. Maybe step into my shoes for a wile and maybe you will feel different about life.

$10 really that hard? Come on...
Really now when you grow up maybe just maybe you will appreciate your dollar.
If you really are "rich" and you never have to deal with this. Good for you but I will never respect you. You already act like a spoiled brat and if you never change be prepared to live your life alone.


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to agree. Ever since the economy started getting worse my family has been struggling with money (we have enough to get by) But $10 bills don't grow on trees (sadly). That's one of the reasons i don't have a 3DS (yet)


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 28, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> $10 really hard to find?!
> It sounds like you have never had to spend your hole paycheck on bills and survive off of change
> You never had that point where you go to the store and they tell you they don't except rolled change.
> You ever fill your gas tank just to get to work and have to pay in quarters?
> ...



Exactly!

Although I am better off now...I've been there.  My husband used to work for a public school on hourly wages.  When summer came, we got nothing for income, except for the few summers that I worked part time to put food on the table.  Even then, the bills didn't always get paid.  God has always blessed us with the ability to keep the kids in clothes and food on the table, but it is just now that I am getting the little toys that I have always wanted.  I buy just about every one I can, and that usually happens on taxes or my school loan disbursements...almost never on a paycheck.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 28, 2012)

Hehe I still eat my coworkers food


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 28, 2012)

Though I can not say that I've ever eatten rotten/spoiled food.
My family has been on the edge of bankruptcy a couple times.
We manage to pay bills and we get foodstamps but even that's barely enough for 4 people.
My dad and I are on disability.
I won't go into any deeper details than that.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 28, 2012)

I can say I've actually eaten spoiled food, not that I was aware though..
anyway. I understand how everyone feels as well, I've been trying to get a job for months now. I've called everyone back, did everything I could and nothing. I barely manage to scrape up enough money by doing odd jobs, if I can even do that.

I've not preordered the game either, I don't see a point in it right now. You can preorder a game up until the night before it comes out, but when it comes to money, I have zilch. it sucks.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Mar 28, 2012)

Not to deviate from the recent conversations, but anyone know about the boycott that might take place for this year's E3? Considering that some comapnies like Nintendo and those among the ESA withdrawn support from SOPA/PIPA 2 months ago. Would that mean we might need to find a second-hand source?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 28, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Not to deviate from the recent conversations, but anyone know about the boycott that might take place for this year's E3? Considering that some comapnies like Nintendo and those among the ESA withdrawn support from SOPA/PIPA 2 months ago. Would that mean we might need to find a second-hand source?



Nah. E3 will still go on and we'll probably still get everything we would even if there weren't a boycott. If not, I expect those who take part will find some other means of showing off their products.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 28, 2012)

I doubt E3 and the contributers would be scared by some Boycotting people.
I think E3 will still go on and that we will get news about games than.
Anyway, I'm pulled my support from those Radical groups since they say the opposite of what they mean anyway.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2012)

This is a thread for AC3DS not a thread for *****ing about how **** your economy is and getting food poisoning.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> This is a thread for AC3DS not a thread for *****ing about how **** your economy is and getting food poisoning.



How about you report it all and stop *****ing about it?


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> This is a thread for AC3DS not a thread for *****ing about how **** your economy is and getting food poisoning.



Its kinda scary that that's all you have to say after the stories the others shared ._. 


anywhoo there isn't much information at the moment so i guess people are just posting (yes, yes i know not the right thread) but it doesn't matter too much, its not like there are limited amounts of posting space. 

here is a rumor that I'm not sure everyone knows

*Rumor
 -Some features/stuff from Doubutsu no Mori e+ will be returning.*


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2012)

Kip said:


> Its kinda scary that that's all you have to say after the stories the others shared ._.



yes because this is a thread for AC3DS, not the economy


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yes because this is a thread for AC3DS, not the economy



It dosnt mater, it was really just a reply to your how hard is it to get $10 reply. So I guess it's just the topic at this time that were replying to. Replying to something you asked on your forum.
Sorry to go off topic on here to go off on a question you asked.
My bad...


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 29, 2012)

Dobble post. Sorry everyone..


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> It dosnt mater, it was really just a reply to your how hard is it to get $10 reply. So I guess it's just the topic at this time that were replying to. Replying to something you asked on your forum.
> Sorry to go off topic on here to go off on a question you asked.
> My bad...



Thread* I don't own TBT.

Anyway, really hoping the Doubutsu no Mori e+ rumors are truw


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2012)

You've been told enough times to report Bidoof. Stop posting and *****ing on your own end. We, the staff, will deal with it. 
But you know what, because you've continued to do so, and that this thread has got off topic so many times it's being locked.


----------

